# [OT] Solenne Promessa

## gioi

tre settimane orsono, spinto dalla curiosità e dalle circostanze, ho abbandonato la mia fida gentoo, che usavo con regolari aggiornamenti sin dalla versione 2005.1, in favore di ubuntu 7.04

Oggi sono rinsavito ed ho reinstallato gentoo... e prometto solennemente che non succederà mai più!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrfree

Sai come si dice... Errare è umano...   :Cool: 

----------

## skypjack

Quasi un sacrilegio, sono contento che tu sia ritornato in te stesso!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gioi wrote:*   

> tre settimane orsono, spinto dalla curiosità e dalle circostanze, ho abbandonato la mia fida gentoo, che usavo con regolari aggiornamenti sin dalla versione 2005.1, in favore di ubuntu 7.04
> 
> Oggi sono rinsavito ed ho reinstallato gentoo... e prometto solennemente che non succederà mai più!
> 
> 

 

Mai dire mai... a me prende male a intervalli regolari e puntualmente duro massimo tre o quattro giorni con ubuntu...  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *gioi wrote:*   tre settimane orsono, spinto dalla curiosità e dalle circostanze, ho abbandonato la mia fida gentoo, che usavo con regolari aggiornamenti sin dalla versione 2005.1, in favore di ubuntu 7.04
> 
> Oggi sono rinsavito ed ho reinstallato gentoo... e prometto solennemente che non succederà mai più!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Io sono sempre dell'idea che ci vuole lo strumento giusto per la cosa giusta. Ad un utente di livello medio basso consiglio ubuntu (nelle sue invernazioni), ad un sisteminìsta consiglio gentoo, bsd ed anche debian.

Non credo nelle eresie. Stiamo parlando di uno strumento (ottimo) e non di una religione.

ciao

luigi

----------

## Kernel78

Io sui miei pc ho gentoo, su uno dei pc dei miei fratelli e sul portatile di mia mamma ho installato gentoo e li amministro tramite una vpn mentre per il portatile della morosa di uno dei miei fratelli sto installando kubuntu visto che non potrei amministrarlo da remoto e visto che il mio tempo inizia a scarseggiare stavo pensando di mettere kubuntu anche a mia mamma e i miei fratelli.

Io kubuntu la consiglio ai normali utenti, a chi se ne intende o a chi ha voglia di sbattersi consiglio gentoo.

----------

## mambro

Dipende dagli utilizzi.. io sul fisso ho gentoo e sull'ibook ubuntu.. questo perchè il portatile lo uso solo in alcune occasioni e finirebbe che passo più tempo ad aggiornare che a usarlo.. e poi alla fin fine ubuntu su quel pc funziona bene.. si ogni tanto mi sento un po' "stretto" però non importa, le cose strane le faccio sul fisso   :Laughing: 

Comunque sul fisso ho abbandonato gentoo due volte.. una volta per archlinux e una per ubuntu.. sono sempre tornato indietro dopo qualche giorno   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

ma mai nessuno che dica gentoo mi ha scocciato passo (nel mio caso torno) a lfs?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Raffo

È tantissimo che non posto su questo forum  :Very Happy: 

Ho lasciato gentoo da quasi un anno ormai, semplicemente perchè non ho più tutto il tempo di una volta da perdere dietro al pc e mi manca anche la voglia (e la corrente elettrica   :Laughing:  ) per lasciare il pc sempre a compilare... ho provato almeno 10 distro, qualcuna migliore e qualcuna peggiore, ma con ubuntu mi trovo parecchio bene... certo che un po' gentoo mi manca, è normale   :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

@raffo traditore   :Twisted Evil:  ( :Razz: )

@gioi bentornato  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> @raffo traditore   ()
> 
> 

 

No no, tranquillo, mi sento traditore dalla testa ai piedi   :Laughing: 

Però purtroppo non posso più perdere tutto quel tempo   :Embarassed: 

----------

## skypjack

Si, ovvio, si tratta anche in gran parte del tempo che una persona può dedicarci, ma devo dire che io ho rimesso le mani su una Debian, sul pc della mia ragazza, dopo anni di Gentoo ed è incredibile come le altre distro mi vadano strette, adesso che ho provato la nostra amata, anche se le ritengo discrete.

Non so spiegarmi, Gentoo è una passione, un qualcosa che coltivi, a cui devi attenzione, che vedi crescere e quando manca dispiace...

Troppo romantico?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

@skypjack no semplicemente parole sante  :Smile:  sono commosso   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gioi

A dire il vero in questo mese sono passato da gentoo a fedora (per motivi di lavoro) e poi mi sono detto: proviamo 'sta ubuntu... che mi fa tanto debian mascherata da winsozz...

In realtà era ben peggio di quel che pensavo... di debian è rimasto ben poco (giusto apt-get)... 

Nel districarmi in quella selva astrusa di pacchetti ho rimpianto emerge e portage come non mai (soprattutto quando si è trattato di installare le librerie per compilare qualcosa... ARGHHHHHHH!)

Inoltre le impostazioni di base fanno letteralmente schifo... a parte che non funzionava il tasto centrale del mouse per incollare nemmeno se bestemmiavi in esperanto, ho provato a customizzare l'identazione di gvim ma faceva letteralmente l'effetto del guttalax, ed infine, sotto wine, funzionava 1 applicazione su 10, quando con la versione di gentoo (anche vecchiotta, visto che sono dell'opinionese qualcosa funziona perchè aggiornarla?) era 10 su 10...

Insomma, mai una distro linux mi ha così deluso, nemmeno la mitica mandrake 8.0 che è passata sul mio hd per qualcosa come 1h e mezza (il tempo di installarla, loggarmi, e "spianarla" di brutto...

Ma io dico, come fa ad essere considerata user-friendly una distro in cui per far funzionare qualcosa (dopo averla regolarmente installata) devi fare ogni volta una procedura diversa? Mah!

Roba che la suse 10.1 (che utilizzano i miei colleghi Crucchi a Monaco) in confronto mi sembra il miglior e più comprensibile UNIX del mondo... e bisogna dire che loro ce l'hanno installata rigorosamente in Teteshco...

----------

## skypjack

Osserva quanto hai detto, applicalo al prodotto di casa Microsoft e tutto va bene. Ora, applica di nuovo il tutto a Ubuntu e ancora va bene.

Ubuntu ha il gran pregio di riuscire a far usare GNU/Linux anche a chi di computer non ci capisce un tubo (e chi non ne sa non andrà mai a fare ciò che chiedi tu) come Windows ha avuto il gran pregio di far avvicinare alle macchine persone che altrimenti mai le avrebbero usate. Lo so, da fastidio sentire il pischello che is vanta con gli amici di usare GNU/Linux e poi ha Ubuntu, ma in fondo chi se ne frega.

Quello che dico io è che quando Microsoft ha fatto entrare i computer in casa di tutti il mondo si è diviso in due, chi aveva un computer e, in una nicchia, chi lo sapeva usare (molti ma molti meno di quelli che dicevano di saperlo fare). Oggi, si sta tornando ad una separazione del genere anche con GNU/Linux: chi ce l'ha e chi lo sa usare.

Non voglio dire che chi ha Ubuntu non lo sa usare e chi ha Gentoo si, ci mancherebbe, conosco ragazzi che hanno Ubuntu per comodità ma fino ad ieri magari usavano LFS (ma come si fa a fare un cambiamento così?) e ne sanno tanto ma tanto, però in linea di massima il "mercato" delle distro GNU/Linux si sta dividendo in due ed è sotto gli occhi di tutti.

Ma poi, aggiungo e ripeto, chi se ne frega!!!

Io uso Gentoo, adoro Gentoo, adoro questa comunità che quando usavo Debian me la sognavo la notte e mi chiedevo se esistesse una cosa del genere, adoro avere i problemi che ogni tanto la nostra amata ci mette davanti così da dovermi impegnare per risolverli e imaparare ancora e non sarà un devel (o forse si, ma almeno un pò prima mi sbatto anch'io) a fornirmi un sistema preconfezionato dove tutto già funziona e al primo problema o ho un amico bravo o sborso soldi!!

Certo, Gentoo non è LFS, ci mancherebbe, ma se qualcuno ha il tempo da dedicarci è un ottimo compromesso fra una follia (LFS, appunto) e la versione più Microsoftiana di GNU/Linux che ci sia (Ubuntu, notato che all'installazione basta clickare sempre "si, avanti, ok, continua"?)!!

Be Gentoo, be Happy!!!

----------

## gioi

@skypjack...

In realtà la sintesi del mio pensiero sta nel concetto di sistema preconfezionato...

Se adotto Ubuntu (o qualsiasi altra distribuzione winsozz-like) quello che mi aspetto è di poter avere un sistema preconfezionato, funzionante nel minor tempo possibile, che però, customizzato a mio piacere, sia del tutto indistinguibile da un sistema confezionato su misura a priori (non necessariamente gentoo).

Mi spiego meglio, installo ubuntu, la configuro secondo le mie esigenze, ma poi mi aspetto che se voglio riconfigurare qualcosa, io possa usare uno script scritto da me, senza necessariamente passare per l'interfaccia grafica, o per una miriade di tool astrusi che non fanno a caso, almeno per me...

Tipo la gestione del wireless, proprio non la sopportavo... a parte che una volta loggato SUL MIO COMPUTER CON IL MIO PROFILO, e rilevata LA MIA RETE WIRELESS, perchè devo inserire la password del wallet di gnome per accedervi? ma vi sembra una cosa logica? Tutt'al più non imposto nessun profilo e quando me la chiede inserisco la passprhase...

E poi, ogni volta che cercavo di cambiare profilo, per connettermi all'altra rete domestica, in automatico dopo un tot mi switchava sulla prima... una rabbia...

E lo so che si possono disabilitare tutte queste cose, ma se me le mettono per "comodità", dovrebbero essere anche comode da configurare secondo le mie esigenze, non credete?

Io odio winsozz perchè per cambiare IP devo passare per una mezza dozzina di maschere ed in alcuni casi persino riavviare...

Per me questo non è nè logico nè user friendly, e tremo all'idea che la tendenza per linux possa essere quella di farti passare per dieci finestre solo per cambiare un parametro della connessione di rete...

----------

## skypjack

Concordo!!

Ma mi capisci: se vuoi che il fruttivendolo usi il pc per tenere la contabilità e vedersi i siti porno quando non ci sono i clienti, non puoi pretendere che impari e capisca come si configura ad esempio wpa_supplicant, perchè non ha le competenze e forse neanche la voglia!!

Allora, o lasci che Windows domini sui desktop o fornisci una distro GNU/Linux che sia idiota allo stesso livello per chi non vuole guardare dietro: questa, IMHO, è Ubuntu (ma non solo, ce ne sono anche altre).

Per questo non consiglio Gentoo ai neofiti o ai ragazzini che vogliono solo fregiarsi dell' "io uso GNU/Linux"-marchio, perchè non è una passeggiata, perchè non ci sono solo dieci finestre da cui passare ma devi fare anche lo sforzo di capire e spesso leggere qualcosa, cosa che l'utonto medio Windows o Ubuntu non fa!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## gioi

Io non voglio che la gente abbandoni winsozz e passi a linux, macosx bsd o quello che vuole...

Io vorrei che la gente usasse il sistema che meglio crede nella maniera più congeniale alle proprie conoscenze/capacità. Sono convinto che debba essere il software ad adattarsi alle esigenze degli ute(/o)nti non viceversa...

In tal senso ben vengano le distro che ti danno la possibilità sia di passare attraverso dieci finestre (se proprio ti piace) sia di fare la stessa cosa da linea di comando. Ma i software che non ti lasciano scelta sono insulsi, indipendentemente che li abbia prodotti zio Bill o il mondo opensource...

Non serve a nulla creare un clone di winsozz, per quello basta già winsozz che è un clone di se stesso. Alternativa è un'altra cosa...

Capisco il tuo punto di vista circa il fruttivendolo, ma dove 'sta scritto che il fruttivendolo debba usare linux invece che winsozz? per i siti porno winsozz va benissimo, così come per gestire la contabilità del negozietto...

Se invece mi parli di grossi sistemi informatici, il discorso è diverso, ma anche lì...

----------

## skypjack

 :Question: 

Ho come l'impressione che la pensiamo uguale, vorremmo dire la stessa cosa, ma ci esprimiamo in modi diversi tanto da fraintenderci...  :Wink: 

----------

## Keyhole

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ma mai nessuno che dica gentoo mi ha scocciato passo (nel mio caso torno) a lfs? 

 

Nel mio caso ho detto che lfs mi ha scocciato (devo disintossicarmi da tutto quel casino) . Ho provato molte distribuzioni prima di abbandonarla tra cui kubuntu, ma proprio non la reggevo (con tutto il rispetto per la comunity di ubuntu). Era troppo grande il divario tra le due.

Poi ho installato Gentoo e mi ha viziato. E poi sto ancora cercando di installare la "mucca" con "emerge moo" ma non ci riesco.  :Wink: 

Ciao!.

----------

## djinnZ

La vedo da utente più che esperto in un mondo di utonti che più utonti non si può (e quindi vedo un abisso tenebroso e senza fine) ma...

Non è questione di grosso sistema informatico o di grossa realtà ma solo di troppi imbecilli disonesti ed incapaci in circolazione. Il fruttivendolo troverebbe molto più economico pagare qualcuno per configurargli il computer e metterlo in condizione di lavorare senza intoppi in piena automazione piuttosto che usare il windozz (o una distro linux installata alla meglio) e perdere tempo tra crash e limitazioni.

La mia personale esperienza mi porta sempre e soltanto a vedere chiusura, anche se se sei disposto a pagare le cose devono andare nel solito modo. basta pensare che per i soggettoni che mi vendono la contabilità l'idea di stampare direttamente via hylafax è eretica ed inutile (già perchè stampare, andare nell'altra stanza, infilare le fax il foglio è più eroico ed intelligente) o che nel prendere un monitor 16/9 per il portatile ho voluto strafare e quindi non mi devo lamentare se la procedure si legge uno schifo (va usata la 800x600 mica la 1400x900 e poi cosa sono tutte queste comodità).

Perchè la cosa che non vuole entrare in testa alla gente (e qui c'è anche una forte responsabilità dell'editoria del settore, altamente monopolizzata e politicamente asservita) è che se il computer si guasta il costo non è nella riparazione ma nella riparazione + il costo del tempo perso.

Voglio fare una domanda a quanti lavorano nel settore, facciamo il caso del mio studio, per caso ho accettato che mi venisse sottoposto un preventivo:

due postazioni di lavoro fisse, un portatile, file server separato, rete fissa e wireless, connessione ad internet, backup automatico, stampa ridirezionabile su fax o email (da prg del piffero che stampa solo in pcl), banche dati, office e via dicendo. Poi ovviamente è saltato fuori che la connessione ad internet sarebbe stata disponibile solo da uno dei fissi (privacy del piffero a dir suo), la stampa neanche via rete (ma tanto una stampantina inkjet costa poco), il backup mi dovevo arrangiare a farlo a mano etc., ovviamente ripeto.

Secondo voi quanto mi hanno chiesto? 250 euro, per un lavoro di un paio di giorni. La cifra parla da sola.

E devo sempre capire tutta questa mania di fare wizard e menu del piffero o di sconvolgere i file di configurazione con le distro commerciali. Invece di perdere tempo fornissero un minimo di file di conf alternativi per le situazioni più comuni (che è una cosa che non starebbe male anche in gentoo).

----------

## CarloJekko

ubuntu laptop, gentoo sul fisso...

----------

## Keyhole

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> La vedo da utente più che esperto in un mondo di utonti che più utonti non si può (e quindi vedo un abisso tenebroso e senza fine) ma...
> 
> E devo sempre capire tutta questa mania di fare wizard e menu del piffero o di sconvolgere i file di configurazione con le distro commerciali. Invece di perdere tempo fornissero un minimo di file di conf alternativi per le situazioni più comuni (che è una cosa che non starebbe male anche in gentoo).

 

Già.

Ma tu quanto ci hai messo a imparare quel che sai?.

LFS, Gentoo Arch e via dicendo non si imparano dall'oggi al domani. Sai bene quanto tempo ci vuole.

Come hai detto precedentemente la maggior parte delle persone preferisce pagare e avere il sistema funzionante.

Non tutti sono in grado di capire l'informatica, perchè non ne hanno voglia/tempo/capacità.

A quelli che mi dicono (tanto per citarne alcune):

"Ma voi di Linux non siete Hacker? Perchè non siete in grado di far andare questa periferica?."

Cosa gli devo rispondere a questi qua?

Non sanno nemmeno cos'è l'open source e sfottono pure.

Forse è un bene che ci siano queste distro commerciali piene di wizard, così almeno li tengono alla larga.

Dopotutto è l'utente esperto che si adatta il sistema alle proprie esigenze e non il contrario.

Ciao.

----------

## gioi

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voglio fare una domanda a quanti lavorano nel settore, facciamo il caso del mio studio, per caso ho accettato che mi venisse sottoposto un preventivo:
> 
> due postazioni di lavoro fisse, un portatile, file server separato, rete fissa e wireless, connessione ad internet, backup automatico, stampa ridirezionabile su fax o email (da prg del piffero che stampa solo in pcl), banche dati, office e via dicendo. Poi ovviamente è saltato fuori che la connessione ad internet sarebbe stata disponibile solo da uno dei fissi (privacy del piffero a dir suo), la stampa neanche via rete (ma tanto una stampantina inkjet costa poco), il backup mi dovevo arrangiare a farlo a mano etc., ovviamente ripeto.
> ...

 

Ho lavorato per anni come tecnico (dipendente) e ti dico che per un lavoro del genere 250 li dava a me la ditta, che poi dal cliente sicuramente ne prendeva molti di più, quindi credo non sia una cifra così esagerata...

Il problema in quel caso è che io tecnico questo lavoro non lo faccio a casa mia usando il tempo che meglio credo, ma in orario di lavoro ed a domicilio...

Per spiegare meglio cosa intendo, ti dico che nello stesso periodo mi occupavo anche dell'installazione FISICA di sistemi informativi anche complessi tipo SAP... io ero manovalanza pura, poi veniva il tipo con la certificazione SAP, lanciava due test, metteva una firma sul modulo (per non più di 2-3 ore di lavoro) e si pigliava circa 2000 per il disturbo...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *gioi wrote:*   

> A dire il vero in questo mese sono passato da gentoo a fedora (per motivi di lavoro) e poi mi sono detto: proviamo 'sta ubuntu... che mi fa tanto debian mascherata da winsozz...
> 
> In realtà era ben peggio di quel che pensavo... di debian è rimasto ben poco (giusto apt-get)... 
> 
> Nel districarmi in quella selva astrusa di pacchetti ho rimpianto emerge e portage come non mai (soprattutto quando si è trattato di installare le librerie per compilare qualcosa... ARGHHHHHHH!)
> ...

 

Uso da un po Ubuntu ( e variazioni X/K sul tema  :Smile: ) da un po, e devo dire che funziona davvero bene! anzi, sembrerà un'eresia ma molte cose funzionano meglio della mia gentoo (sullo stesso hardware..) dopo 2 anni di configurazione e fine setting!!! (ed ovviamente gia in gentoo funzionava tutto  :Cool:   )

La cosa che a volte mi da noia (e che è fonte di lunghissime discussioni con Cazzantonio) è che spesso un utente gentoo parla con pregiudizio di Ubuntu, e quando la prova sembra aver tra le mani Windows 95 o peggio ancora...

La verità è che ogni cosa è migliorabile, e la propria esperienza personale è storia ma NON FA statistica! La verità è che con Ubuntu puoi fare TUTTO, esattamente, quello che si fa con gentoo, che per usarla ci vuole meno di 1/100 del tempo, e per lanciarsi in configurazioni spericolate ed installazioni "hard", per uno che debian non l'ha mai utilizzata, ci vuole 1/4 del tempo che con gentoo...

Chiariamoci, io ADORO gentoo....ma la preferisco per sistemi minimali (dove davvero l'utilizzo delle USE è importante, secondo me) o quando ho parecchio tempo da dedicare al cazzeggio!! Mi da solo fastidio quando si confondono i GUSTI PERSONALI con qualcosa di OGGETTIVO!

PS: la gestione del wireless è identica a gentoo, eventualmente puoi usare il gestore di GNOME!

----------

## gioi

@nick_spacca

Condivido molte tue considerazioni, ma dire che ubuntu è una distribuzione come un'altra dal punto di vista delle funzionalità è una mezza verità...

Mi spiego... se hai gentoo, puoi configurarla in modo che sia identica ad ubuntu non solo esteticamente (chissenefregadell'esteticasonouningegnere!) ma anche funzionale, il contrario non è vero... 

il mio trauma è stato compilare da sorgenti ffmpeg (il pacchetto base di ubuntu mancava delle funzionalità che uso per convertire i dvd in filmati per la mia psp e per il pda). Dopo l'installazione di gcc (con annesse dipendenze), dipendenze di ffmpeg e dipendenze delle dipendenze... ffmpeg non ne voleva sapere di funzionare (segmentation fault), ho provato una decina di configurazioni diverse, nulla!

Naturalmente ho avuto anche altri problemi (minori, grazie al cielo) con altri pacchetti (la maggior parte dei quali multimediali), cosa che mi ha esasperato non poco, dubitando sulle reali capacità di customizzazione (non estetica) del sistema.

Ora, lungi dal pretendere versioni di programmi già pacchettizati per tutte le esigenze, però trovo del tutto inaccettabile che se esci un attimo fuori dal "sistema di pacchettizzazione ubuntu", ti trovi in casini simili... ho usato per secoli sia redhat/fedora che debian, ed installare qualcosa da sorgenti non era così drammatico! Sono convinto che tutti i problemi che ho avuto sono dovuti al fatto che non mi sono riuscito ad "abituare" al sistema ubuntu, alle sue impostazioni, ma se un linux perde la capacità di adattarsi alle esigenze dell'utente, perde IMHO ogni attrattiva.

Quanto alla questione del wireless, non è propriamente come dici... sotto gentoo configuro la rete scegliendo il wpa_supplicant ed impostando la passphrase negli opportuni file ed è fatta, in ubuntu l'alternativa networkmanager (+wallet) era farsi tutto a manina ogni volta...

----------

## Raffo

I giudizi sulle distro sono personali, io su ubuntu ci faccio un po' di tutto e non me ne lamento. Piuttosto ciò che odio sono gli utenti di distro difficili che etichettano con niubbi gli utenti ubuntu, così come mi da fastidio sentire la stessa considerazione nei riguardi di chi usa windows o gli utenti ubuntu che fanno i coatti perchè la loro è una distro figa che ha beryl installabile... 

Penso che la faziosità sia piuttoso inutile... poi è ovvio che nell'uso di un determinato sistema operativo ognuno è segnato dalle proprie esperienze e gusti...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *gioi wrote:*   

> @nick_spacca
> 
> Condivido molte tue considerazioni, ma dire che ubuntu è una distribuzione come un'altra dal punto di vista delle funzionalità è una mezza verità...
> 
> Mi spiego... se hai gentoo, puoi configurarla in modo che sia identica ad ubuntu non solo esteticamente (chissenefregadell'esteticasonouningegnere!) ma anche funzionale, il contrario non è vero... 
> ...

 

La cosa che non mi torna è: per quale dannatissimo motivo, un programma compilato con gcc (e presumibilmente le stesse librerie) funziona in maniera diversa nei 2 sistemi??? La risposta potrebbe essere nelle varie&eventuali patch applicate da Ubuntu, ma visto che tutti gli altri pacchetti sono stati compilati con quel compilatore non vedo perché dovrebbero esserci problemi con quello!

Per esperienza poi, io ho compilato diverse cose (programmini vari..) e non ho avuto problemi, se non dovuti alla mancanza di qualche libreria *-dev dimenticata in giro... 

Ho poi usato tranquillamente CVS/SVN senza alcunissimo problema, quindi resto dubbioso su quali aspetti siano meno personalizzabili...anche perché Ubuntu condivide con debian apt, e non penso che si possa considerare una debian come una distro poco (o non) configurabile...

@Raffo: la differenza tra Gentoo(=qualsiasiDistroDifficile) vs Ubuntu(Mandrake,etc)  o Linux vs Win è SOSTANZIALMENTE differente, in quanto, nel primo caso, si utilizzano GLI STESSI IDENTICI strumenti "accoppiati" in maniera differente e con generalmente qualche aggiunta, nel secondo cambiano le fondamenta -il cuore- del sistema, ed  in questo caso -secondo me- l'approccio all'utilizzo del pc è differente...tant'è vero che in media un utente linux puo utilizzare in poco tempo un qualsiasi strumento win, il contrario è sempre + complicato...

----------

## Raffo

@nick_spacca: non parlavo delle qualità dei sistemi operativi o di chissà cosa, mi riferivo solamente al fatto che odio i pregiudizi. Conosco utenti win parecchio "pro" che non usano linux perchè costretti da esigenze o per altre scelte particolari. Un sistema operativo non è una fede, è uno strumento.

----------

## djinnZ

@gioi

 :Shocked:  hai capito esattamente il contrario (è la maledizione di babele che grava su noi eretici peccatori, non c'è niente da fare).

@Keyhole

unix era nato con l'idea di pagare qualcuno per metterti in grado di lavorare. Il problema è che anche se sei disposto a pagare non c'è un minimo di professionalità e competenza.

Forse non mi sono spiegato bene: installare fisicamente rete e telefoni in un appartamento dove non sono previsti, assemblare, configurare e consegnare computer e stampanti. Io (personalizzando anche i quadri elettrici per collegare un relè per spegnere stampante monitor &C) ci ho messo due giorni, sapendo già dove passare tra i muri.

Se devi pagare un operaio (ma proprio nel senso di uomo di fatica al minimo sindacale) per due giorni ci vogliono almeno 100 euro (900/26*1,6) e dei 250 fatturati non te ne restano che 100. O è un imbecille o è un imbecille, ovvero o non sa farsi i conti o viene a vendermi fumo.

Un elettricista mi ha chiesto 300 euro solo per montare le canaline e passare i cavi (e questo già è molto poco).

Come risolve? Lavorando male, caricando sul materiale (e qui c'è anche l'idiozia del fisco che tramite i parametri obbliga di fatto a farlo), non dandomi nulla di quello che ho chiesto, installando solo un windozz alla buona e tanti saluti. E o ti mangi questa minestra o ti butti dalla finestra. Ovviamente se lavori così non fa differenza perdere due ore in più ad installare windozz e tutti suoi aggiornamenti del cavolo o doverti passare una serie di menù del piffero solo per impostare l'indirizzo ip. Anche con linux.

Quello che non riesco ancora a capire dopo tanti anni è cosa ci sia di più facile in certe soluzioni balorde. Vuoi usare una distribuzione binaria? benissimo. Vuoi usare i wizard? bene. Ma perchè cavolo spostare i file di configurazione in posizioni assurde, aggiungerne di nuovi e differenti intermedi solo per rispermiare due o tre righe di codice negli script di modo che puoi solo usare gli stramaledetti menù?! Il problema delle altre distribuzioni (esclusa slack ovviamente) è che confondono il semplificare con l'imitare in tutto e per tutto windows e la sua logica balorda del paga poco ed ottieni nulla.

Anche perchè nelle distribuzioni binarie si guarda troppo a quella razza balorda di utonti che passano il tempo a provare ogni nuova cavolata che esce.

Se il verso tipico dell'utonto DOCG nel mondo windozz è "una cosa gratuita non può funzionare bene" o quello che riporta Keyhole il vero utonto linux è sempre a dire "è uscito questo!" o "ho provato questa nuova distribuzione" etc.

----------

## Keyhole

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Keyhole
> 
> unix era nato con l'idea di pagare qualcuno per metterti in grado di lavorare. Il problema è che anche se sei disposto a pagare non c'è un minimo di professionalità e competenza.

 

Su questo sono pienamente d'accordo. Basta guardarsi attorno per vedere dov'è orientata la cosidetta "professionalità e competenza"

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quello che non riesco ancora a capire dopo tanti anni è cosa ci sia di più facile in certe soluzioni balorde. Vuoi usare una distribuzione binaria? benissimo. Vuoi usare i wizard? bene. Ma perchè cavolo spostare i file di configurazione in posizioni assurde, aggiungerne di nuovi e differenti intermedi solo per rispermiare due o tre righe di codice negli script di modo che puoi solo usare gli stramaledetti menù?! Il problema delle altre distribuzioni (esclusa slack ovviamente) è che confondono il semplificare con l'imitare in tutto e per tutto windows e la sua logica balorda del paga poco ed ottieni nulla.
> 
> Anche perchè nelle distribuzioni binarie si guarda troppo a quella razza balorda di utonti che passano il tempo a provare ogni nuova cavolata che esce.

 

Ti preoccupi perchè alcune distro assomigliano a windows?. 

Forse la maggior parte dei cosidetti "utenti" considera il pc come un elettrodomestico.

Quando lo accendi o funziona o lo porti in assistenza.

Nel mio negozio di fiducia arrivano pc in riparazione che con il termine riparazione non ha nulla a che vedere. Spesso me lo dice anche il venditore che è assurdo: scandisk, defrag e un controllo antivirus/spyware.

Ora, io non ho nulla contro questi "utenti", per carità non puoi pretendere che tutti siano esperti. E non mi interessa nemmeno che usino questa o quella distro. Sono liberissimi di scegliere ciò li soddisfa di più. Sai bene però che un wizard è più semplice per alcuni utenti che modificare file di configurazione. E questi utenti sono la maggioranza. Alla fine bene o male anche qui è un discorso economico.

Quello che non sopporto come ho detto precedentemente è  che questi "individui"  vengano a sfottere perchè "ignoranti" in materia.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se il verso tipico dell'utonto DOCG nel mondo windozz è "una cosa gratuita non può funzionare bene" o quello che riporta Keyhole il vero utonto linux è sempre a dire "è uscito questo!" o "ho provato questa nuova distribuzione" etc.

 

Purtroppo questa è la realtà. Ho molte difficoltà a far provare linux anche ai miei amici. Sai cosa mi rispondono? Tanto con windows faccio tutto, scarico tutto quello che mi serve (ovviamente ci siamo capiti...) e quando va male formatto e reinstallo.

A volte me lo chiedo anch'io perchè ho passato tutti questi anni tra file di configurazione e notti insonni a trafficare con gli errori più disparati.

Mah...  :Confused: 

----------

## gioi

Personalmente non do giudizi sugli utenti (almeno non a priori   :Twisted Evil:  )... come ampiamente detto in questa discussione, sono dell'opinione che ognuno debba utilizzare lo strumento più consono alle proprie esigenze. Sono tutt'altro che un fautore della sostituzione Winsozz-Linux, perchè un monopolio, per quanto basato su principi "open", ha la sgradevole controindicazione che limita pesantemente la possibilità di scelta.

Quanto alle critiche mosse a ubuntu (che non ho mai definito una distro da niubbi), non parlo per partito preso, ma dopo averla provata l'ho TROVATA distante da debian (dalla quale deriva) anni luce... Non mi piace, in particolare, una certa tendenza a scegliere per te determinate impostazioni, ma questo riguarda i gusti personali come qualcuno sottolinea...

Quello che però trovo inaccettabile è una cosa molto ricorrente nelle distro binarie di generazione attuale e che però trovo molto più estremizzato in ubuntu rispetto, ad esempio, a Fedora, è un utilizzo molto spinto del sistema di installazione/update integrato (apt-get). Ribadisco, che di default apt-get installi un binario con funzionalità standard e privo di determinate cose, ci può stare benissimo! Quello che però dice nick_spack, quando si chiede perchè secondo me un programma dovrebbe essere diverso compilandolo con gcc ma su due sistemi diversi, va benissimo per i pacchetti "monolitici" cioè quelli che non hanno dipendenze pesanti. Ma se in un programma qualsiasi ti serve la dipendenza da un altro pacchetto, che magari nel sistema c'è, ma o è una vaersione diversa oppure è precompilato con alcune funzioni mancanti, ecc ecc, allora si iniziano ad avere problemi, soprattutto perchè molte dipendenze, a loro volta "dipendono" (scusate il gioco di parole) da altri pacchetti per alcune funzionalità, e questi dipendono da altri... insomma la catena è infinita.

Tornando a noi, dicevamo, trovo inaccettabile non che un programma non abbia una determinata funzionalità, ma che per ricrearla, bisogna andarsi a scovare dipendenze recondite a mano, andando a cambiare pesantemente e profondamente la struttura del sistema così come è stata costruita intorno ad apt-get.

nick_spack, ti giuro, la mia non è polemica... proprio perchè trovo inaccettabile che due distro (che poi in teoria sempre linux sono) diano risultati diversi in compilazione, storco il naso davanti ad ubuntu. La stessa compilazione fatta su Fedora (la Core 6 che certo non brilla in quanto a "generalità" di software installato) ha richiesto la modifica di molte meno cose. Ti invito, se hai tempo e voglia, a provare a compilare ffmpeg con il supporto per i files della PSP su Ubuntu ed un'altra distro binaria a tuo piacere, solo così ti puoi rendere conto di cosa io intenda.

----------

## bandreabis

Ecco!

E io che devo trovare una distro per installarla sul portatile di un mio amico (la sua prima distro) sono di nuovo in crisi.   :Sad: 

----------

## gioi

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ecco!
> 
> E io che devo trovare una distro per installarla sul portatile di un mio amico (la sua prima distro) sono di nuovo in crisi.  

 

E perchè? L'una vale l'altra...

Credo che per iniziare (da zero) non ci sia tanta differenza tra le varie distro, certo Gentoo o LFS sono più ostiche (soprattutto per i tempi biblici di installazione, ma molto presto con l'avvento dei quad-quad-core si farà prima a compilare X che a scaricare i pacchetti precompilati da internet   :Twisted Evil: ...

Il discorso che si sta facendo qui è di tutt'altro tipo...

mica si sta disputando su quale sia la miglior distro (nel qual caso io mi chiamo fuori, perchè se dovessi esprimere un parere voterei per DSL)

----------

## bandreabis

 *gioi wrote:*   

> mica si sta disputando su quale sia la miglior distro (nel qual caso io mi chiamo fuori, perchè se dovessi esprimere un parere voterei per DSL)

 

Perchè? Io sto chiedendo quello?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## spugna

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per questo non consiglio Gentoo ai neofiti o ai ragazzini che vogliono solo fregiarsi dell' "io uso GNU/Linux" ...
> 
> 

 

Invece io lo consiglierei ... Son partito da neofita con gentoo e il fatto di aver davanti una distro per certi versi "ostica", con tempi di installazione lunghi ecc... non ha fatto che del bene: il fatto di trovarsi a doversi "costruire" un sistema implica che prima di fare una qualsiasi operazione devi essere a conoscenza di quello che ti accingi a fare.

Alla fine del lavoro, quando hai il sistema funzionante, se non sei tonto hai anche capito il perché funziona.

Quindi per il neofita -con una base di knowledge- gentoo è IMHO il meglio!

----------

## skypjack

No, spugna, non fraintendere: ai neofiti con voglia e capacità di imparare la consiglio eccome, insieme a tutto il mio aiuto!!

Intendevo dire ai neofiti che vogliono solo fregiarsi di avere GNU/Linux sul portatile ma non hanno nessun interesse nel capire che non la consiglio, perchè saranno per l'eternità sanguisughe attaccate alla mia gamba che chiedono un aiuto dopo l'altro!!

Spero di essermi spiegato...

@TUTTI: cmq non posso stare lontatno dal pc 24 ore e trovarmi mille post lunghi 200 righe l'uno!! Maledetti...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> ubuntu laptop, gentoo sul fisso...

 

MacOSX Laptop e Gentoo sul fisso...questa è l'unica accoppiata possibile  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

quoto skipjack solo se intende per ragazzini i fessi che stanno a smanettare a casaccio (e mi viene da pensare a quando ho imparato io ad usare il computer, documentazione solo di riferimento, solo in inglese, niente forum, niente howto e niente internet) ma sinceramente non capisco tutta questa necessità di menù e wizard per rendere le cose facili.

Secondo me è dettata da una sudditanza psicologica (o da un "criminale" tentativo di riprodurne le strategie commerciali) nei confronti del mondo M$, sbagliata sia in base all'idea che non ci si butta dalla finestra perchè tutti lo fanno sia perchè è una logica del tutto contraria all'open source.

Uno degli elementi su cui stallman insiste (e sempre ignorato) per l'open source è creare un'alternativa al sistema delle certificazioni che ha il solo scopo di creare delle barriere all'ingresso sul mercato ed un altro è svincolare la vita degli applicativi dalle scelte operative del produttore. Bill Gates sin da quando partorì quel famoso articolo contro il software free (e quindi da molto prima che per appoggi trasversali e fortunata coincidenza avesse modo di diventare l'uomo più ricco del mondo) è sempre stato uno strenuo assertore del metodo opposto e limitare l'orizzonte di applicazione del prodotto è un elemento fondamentale della sua strategia. Il bello è che le distribuzioni commerciali applicano la medesima logica in un ambito nel quale non solo è deprecabile ma è anche controproducente.

Ovviamente se il fattore intermedio (installatori, rivenditori etc.) sono improvvistati o idioti (e spesso entrambe le cose, possibile che l'idraulico riesce a farsi i conti di quanto chiedere mentre chi installa computer no?!) il mercato non si evolve e quando anche le distribuzioni open source si prestano a questo gioco non fanno che assecondare il sistema.

In più non riesco ancora a capire perchè tutte le distribuzioni binarie pensano per prima cosa agli esaltati e marginalmente a chi intende lavorarci con linux, la logica suggerirebbe il contrario perchè è nel mondo del lavoro che c'è la gente disposta a pagare.

Modificare i file di configurazione a mano è immensamente più rapido e non è tanto difficile se ci sono dei file di esempio decentemente commentati e soprattutto completi di tutte le opzioni, così come la linea di comando non è così difficile da usare e soprattutto ti consente di scrivere "per far questo lancia il comando ..." invece di ripertare una decina di snapshot per capire di quale menù e di quale flag si parla (ma vallo a trovare certe volte il comando).

Però quando si parla di rendere la vita più facile l'unica cosa che viene in mente è un bel wizard M$ style e prolificazione di file di configurazione intermedi che servono solo ad introdurre incompatibilità.

----------

## skypjack

Quoto DjinnZ solo perche quota me!!  :Wink: 

Scherzi a parte, condivido in toto!!

Sono un sostenitore dell'"impara perchè potrebbe sempre servire", quindi faccio tutto a mano e poi (ma solo poi) casomai uso una GUI (neanche sempre, anzi di rado, in realtà), quando so di poterci riuscire comunque anche nel caso mi ritrovassi solo con una riga di comando.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> *

 

Cioè mi stai dicendo che per te è normale che una persona che utilizza il computer per LAVORARE, ma non nell'ambito informatico (mi viene in mente una segretaria, un redattore)  ovvero un  qualunque utente che intende esclusivamente andare su interenet e poc'altro, dovrebbe mettersi a smadonnare (perdonatemi il termine) per una compilazione del kernel o per capire come mai la nuova versione di udev fa casino col tipo di hardware X piuttosto che Y?? O impazzire dietro alle 10.000 differenti opzioni di Xorg???

Beh, se pensi questo, hai un'idea un pò estremista dell'uso del pc...e non solo da parte dell'utOnto...

Non sono certo il tipo che lascia fare tutto al SO stile windows, ma diamine, se si può facilitare l'utilizzo del computer SENZA inficiarne il funzionamento e/o la stabilità perché non farlo???

Io ho iniziato ad usare linux con una MAndrake/RedHat 4 (o giu di li) e persi diverse settimane cercando di far funzionare una dannatissima stampante, senza per altro riuscirci...non rimpiango decisamente quei tempi, anzi...sono contentissimo di poter configurare una qualsiasi (o quasi) stampante da web o uno dei tool grafici del mio WM/DM preferito!!!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Non è la distro a far la differenza, ma chi la usa. E non mi pare che Gentoo sia una distro difficile da usare.. il portage fa il 90% del lavoro sporco.. e sono sicuro che la maggior parte dei gentooisti non sa nemmeno come si disinstalla un programma compilato da sorgente senza portage..

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sono un sostenitore dell'"impara perchè potrebbe sempre servire", quindi faccio tutto a mano e poi (ma solo poi) casomai uso una GUI (neanche sempre, anzi di rado, in realtà), quando so di poterci riuscire comunque anche nel caso mi ritrovassi solo con una riga di comando.

 

e cmq usare emerge NON vuol dire fare tutto a mano.. perchè non compili da sorgente? se cambi distro non trovi il portage! e nemmeno il file net o rc-update. Sei proprio sicuro di non avere problemi cambiando distro? "La riga di comando" che si usa in Gentoo non è mica standard..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gioi

quoto djinnZ e ProT-0-TypE,

ma voglio aggiungere una cosa (dal titolo: date a Cesare ciò che è di Cesare):

Bill Gates (a differenza di chi fa il guru a cavolo, come Steve Jobs), ha un indubbio merito, aver svincolato il software dall'hardware su cui avrebbe dovuto girare, questo ha permesso la nascita dei PC-compatibili e, più di ogni altra cosa, dell'informatica di massa. Che poi l'abbia fatto per un tornaconto personale, quello è un altro discorso, ma indubbiamente questa sua idea ha costituito un'innovazione reale e tangibile, che ha indubbiamente portato un progresso tecnologico senza pari. Il rovescio della medaglia è che facendo così ha anche, si può dire, inventato il fenomeno della pirateria... ma quello è un altro discorso.

Ciò che voglio dire è che non necessariamente una qualsiasi cosa, perchè ne possano beneficiare tutti, debba essere liberamente accessibile, e molti di coloro che si affacciano con pigrizia al mondo linux lo fanno solo perchè è "gratis", che è un'interpretazione distorta del concetto di "free" cioè libero. A tutta questa gente non interessa imparare o "innovare", loro vogliono solo "non pagare"...

Purtroppo Linux, negli ultimi anni, è divenuta una moda e nulla più... conosco un mucchio di gente che ha installato il pinguino su una partizione dell'hd ma non l'avvia mai, ce l'ha lì solo per dire che usa linux bla bla bla, e purtroppo a fare così sono la maggioranza delle persone che conosco e che hanno installato linux sul proprio PC. E in quanto moda o fenomeno di costume, è arrivata un mucchio di gente che di praticità d'uso non ci capisce un emerito, ma che si è messa a studiare il modo di accaparrarsi più "clienti" possibile, e per far ciò hanno scelto la via più facile: dar loro un prodotto che possano utilizzare con le scarse conoscenze tecniche che hanno, senza preoccuparsi di aiutarli ad imparare ad usarlo.

L'essenza della nostra diatriba (almeno per quello che mi riguarda) è tutta qui... 

Dire "ma l'utente medio non ne capisce nulla di kernel da compilare, ecc ecc" è un grosso errore... All'utente medio non interessano queste cose, sono discorsi di marketing... quelli del marketing sono gente che ti venderebbe una ferrari da formula uno con attaccato un aratro per sostituire il trattore con cui arare il tuo podere, con la scusa che è più potente, e fa molto chic... ma mi spiegate a che cavolo serve una ferrari per arare? 

Se all'utente non servono la maggior parte delle funzionalità di un determinato sistema/prodotto, a quell'utente quel prodotto non serve, e cambia solo perchè è una moda, ovvero perchè c'è qualcuno che lo convince riempiendogli la testa di schifezze.

Ho un amico che va installando copie di linux a tutti quelli che lo conoscono perchè "Linux è più sicuro"...

è un venditore di fumo perchè per proteggersi da truffatori, cracker, codice malevolo, non ti serve linux, l'antivirus, o il firewall... la prima cosa che ti serve è il cervello, e quello lo dovresti avere a prescindere dal sistema operativo che usi sui tuoi "elettrodomestici".

PS: il tu è ovviamente generico...

----------

## Scen

 *gioi wrote:*   

> $suo_ultimo_intervento

 

Che dire... quoto al 1000%  :Cool: 

 *gioi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dire "ma l'utente medio non ne capisce nulla di kernel da compilare, ecc ecc" è un grosso errore... All'utente medio non interessano queste cose, sono discorsi di marketing... quelli del marketing sono gente che ti venderebbe una ferrari da formula uno con attaccato un aratro per sostituire il trattore con cui arare il tuo podere, con la scusa che è più potente, e fa molto chic... ma mi spiegate a che cavolo serve una ferrari per arare?
> 
> 

 

Standing ovation n°1  :Twisted Evil: 

 *gioi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è un venditore di fumo perchè per proteggersi da truffatori, cracker, codice malevolo, non ti serve linux, l'antivirus, o il firewall... la prima cosa che ti serve è il cervello, e quello lo dovresti avere a prescindere dal sistema operativo che usi sui tuoi "elettrodomestici". 
> 
> 

 

Standing ovation n°2  :Twisted Evil: 

Perdonatemi l'entusiasmo, ma finalmente ho letto della argomentazioni IMHO valide, reali, e NON di parte  :Wink: 

Sono un grande fan di Gentoo, ma le argomentazioni di qualche utente in questa discussione le ritengo un pò troppo riduttive... dire "Gentoo non è difficile da usare" per me è e sarà una $caxxata per i secoli dei secoli.... Gentoo E' difficile da usare e mantenere, punto. Io vedo la questione lato "utente che vuole USARE il computer": ho anche tutto il diritto di voler premere 2 pulsanti e fare fare TUTTO alla ferraglia, senza dovermi scervellare a risolvere i problemi più disparati.

Solito esempio banale (ma efficace): voglio usare un'automobile. Perchè dovrei sapere come pulire il carburatore, cambiare un pistone, riparare la marmitta, sostituire un semiasse, ribilanciare le ruote, ecc.? No, io voglio girare la chiave, premere l'acceleratore (tiè, voglio avere il cambio automatico e grattarmi la panza tutto il tempo  :Rolling Eyes:  ) e GUIDARE  :Twisted Evil:  (passatemi gli esempi di "manutenzione" dell'auto, non sono un esperto).

Gentoo io la consiglierei solamente a uno che SA quello che sta facendo, e che so avere delle buone conoscenze in ambito informatico  :Rolling Eyes: 

Per me ben vengano le distribuzioni Linux clicca-avanti-clicca, l'importante è permette all'utente di USARE nel modo migliore possibile lo strumento.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  Gentoo E' difficile da usare e mantenere, punto. 

 

Cosa c'è di tanto difficile? fammi un esempio... 

Hai mai usato Slackware/FreeBSD/OpenBSD/NetBSD/Solaris? come ti son sembrati, IMPOSSIBILI?

----------

## bandreabis

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*    Gentoo E' difficile da usare e mantenere, punto.  
> 
> Cosa c'è di tanto difficile? fammi un esempio... 
> 
> Hai mai usato Slackware/FreeBSD/OpenBSD/NetBSD/Solaris? come ti son sembrati, IMPOSSIBILI?

 

Mo' mi alzo io ad applaudire.

Gentoo ti offre tanti di quegli strumenti per configurare e aggiornare il sistema.

----------

## Scen

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*    Gentoo E' difficile da usare e mantenere, punto.  
> 
> Cosa c'è di tanto difficile? fammi un esempio... 
> 
> Hai mai usato Slackware/FreeBSD/OpenBSD/NetBSD/Solaris? come ti son sembrati, IMPOSSIBILI?

 

Dai raga, non scaldiamoci e togliamoci un pò di prosciutto/salame dagli occhi (uè, guarda che stai parlando con un fanatico Linuxaro/Cantinaro, siamo sulla stessa barca  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  )

Non ho mai detto IMPOSSIBILE, ma DIFFICILE. Prendi una persona che non sa cos'è una shell, un kernel, un filesystem, una partizione, non conosce bene la lingua inglese, ecc...

Avrà MOLTA difficoltà ad usare una distribuzione come Gentoo (e perchè no, anche quelle che hai citato). Che poi Gentoo offra moltissimi strumenti utili (e che io apprezzo moltissimo  :Cool:  ) è un dato di fatto, ma restano comunque strumenti non immediati per l'utente "n00b".

Ripeto: il mio punto di vista lo dò come la vedrebbe una persona non o poco "informatizzata". Anche se l'installer grafico di Gentoo funzionasse a dovere, e dopo un pò di "Avanti->Ok" l'utente si ritrovasse un'installazione Gentoo funzionante, successivamente riscontrerebbe diverse e molteplici difficoltà nell'aggiornamento di pacchetti, nel malfunzionamento di qualcosa, ecc. O mi dite che ciò è impossibile?  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S. Ma perchè c'è gente che si "scalda" se viene detto "Gentoo è difficile"? Ok, per uno "smanettone" non lo sarà sicuramente, ma per tanti altri sì... che male c'è ad ammetterlo?  :Confused: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Quote:*   

> Scen .*

 

condivido tutto o quasi, aggiungerei solo il fatto che se un utente vuole impare allora Gentoo non è poi cosi tanto difficile come possa sembrare, se invece un utente non ha voglia di imparare beh allora Gentoo non fa per Lui.    :Cool:   :Cool: 

Ciauz

----------

## gioi

Scusa scen, ma evidentemente hai frainteso le mie parole la mia posizione è diametralmente opposta alla tua...

Io eliminerei (fisicamente) dal panorama delle distro quelle che si limitano a scimmiottare l'interfaccia grafica di winsozz e basta...

Prima di utilizzare gentoo avevo 6 anni di esperienza su linux (e su Unix in genere)... eppure è stato quasi un partire da zero, ma sono riuscito a raggiungere un livello di esperienza ben superiore a quello che avevo su redhat e debian...

Gentoo è tutto fuorchè difficile... qualsiasi cosa tu voglia installare la procedura è sempre la stessa: emergi il software e ti vai a modificare i file di configurazione... se il software non esiste in portage ti scrivi l'ebuild a mano ed è fatta...

Prova a fare una cosa del genere su qualsiasi altra distro... quella delle dipendenze risolte automaticamente è una mera chimera, perchè se il programma che vuoi aggiungere ti richiede una nuova versione di una certa libreria, stai pur certo che con buona probabilità, un programma già installato sul sistema, che utilizza la versione già installata della libreria suddetta, con la nuova versione smetterà di funzionare... e lì non basta "ri-emergere" il programma per risolvere il sistema.

E questo senza tirar in ballo le differenze tra i software stable ed unstable...

Per installare il sistema devi:

1- configurare la rete

2- scaricare uno stage e scompattarlo

3- emergere i pacchetti che ti interessano e configurarli.

Il punto 1 la fai cmq su qualsiasi distro (con i cd live), quanto alla 3 installare i pacchetti e configurarli lo fai anche nelle altre distro...

Sarà difficile scaricare uno stage e scompattarlo?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

per me è il contrario.. che male c'è ad ammettere che Gentoo NON è difficile? certo, non è proprio immediata e 2 righe te le devi leggere.. ma: è piena di tool, anche se non tutti grafici (ma sempre di tool si tratta), la documentazione è ottima, c'è un forum di supporto, il portage gestisce tutto con un'unica interfaccia (alla fine è la stessa cosa installare un pacchetto da sorgente, scaricato da svn o un rpm, tanto fa tutto emerge) ed è possibile installare anche pacchetti non free che su altre distro non esistono..

----------

## Scen

@gioi: ok, ora è tutto chiaro (pardon per il fraintendimento  :Razz:  ). Appoggio pienamente quello che dici riguardo all'installazione di Gentoo, difatti preferisco enormemente l'installazione manuale di Gentoo (alla fine è quanto di più lineare si possa desiderare) rispetto alle installazione guidate di altre distribuzioni. E sono passato a Gentoo (da Redhat/Mandrake/Suse) proprio per le motivazioni che esponi  :Wink: 

Però permettermi di dirti che ritengo la tua posizione un pò troppo "estremista", poichè dici "Distro Linux=l'utente DEVE sapere installare/configurare/usare il proprio sistema" (che poi le operazioni da fare siano semplici, OK, però è un altro discorso: le DEVE fare, manualmente e prestandoci molta attenzione). Io vado matto per gli strumenti che mi permettono di smanettarci dentro fino all'esasperazione, ma anche per lo strumento che "premi il bottone" e ti offre il servizio. Cosa c'è di male in questo?

Comunque il computer ha l'intrinseca natura di strumento estremamente versatile, e conseguentemente gli strumenti per utilizzarlo risultano essere molte volte complessi (come struttura interna), per cui le strade possibili sono 2:

Facilità d'uso (premo un tasto e fa tutto lui) -> Rigidità, qualcun'altro sceglie per te, comunque sempre a rischio di "danni" in caso di modifiche

Flessibilità d'uso (gli faccio fare quello che voglio io) -> Complessità, devo scegliere tutto io, e se non sto attento rischio di fare danni

@ProT-0-TypE: concordo sui molteplici vantaggi di Portage, uniti all'ottima documentazione, supporto forum, ecc. però....

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non è proprio immediata e 2 righe te le devi leggere
> 
> 

 

IMHO uno strumento che si presenta in questo modo e ha questi requisiti viene etichettato (non da me, eh..  :Razz:  ma dalla maggior parte della gente comune) come "DIFFICILE" da usare.

Ok, io mi stoppo qua, tanto lo sappiamo tutti che questa è e sarà sempre una diatriba senza fine....  :Rolling Eyes:  Grazie agli altri per lo piacevole scambio di opinioni  :Cool: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> per me è il contrario.. che male c'è ad ammettere che Gentoo NON è difficile? certo, non è proprio immediata e 2 righe te le devi leggere.. ma: è piena di tool, anche se non tutti grafici (ma sempre di tool si tratta), la documentazione è ottima, c'è un forum di supporto, il portage gestisce tutto con un'unica interfaccia (alla fine è la stessa cosa installare un pacchetto da sorgente, scaricato da svn o un rpm, tanto fa tutto emerge) ed è possibile installare anche pacchetti non free che su altre distro non esistono..

 

ProT, hai ragione, Gentoo non è difficile...almeno per chi ha un minimo di voglia e ti tempo per APPROFONDIRE non lo è! Non è DIFFICILE in ASSOLUTO, è difficile invece rispetto ad altre distro! Su questo credo non ci piova...per dire che una cosa è bella, che è buona, chè accattivante o che è DIFFICILE bisogna avere un metro di paragone, un qualcosa con cui poter fare un confronto...e da questo punto di vista Gentoo risulta più difficile di altre distro, sia da installare che da configurare, che da mantenere!

Detto questo voglio rispondere a chi prima ha detto che Jobs è un guru da strapazzo...bhè...si vede che non ti è ancora fallita una compilazione di kde al 127pacchetto dopo 4 ore di emerge! Quando ti romperai il cazzo di compilare e desidererai avere un SO affidabile, veloce ed intuitivo...acquisterai un mac!

Dico questo da amante, amatore e masturbatore accanito di gentoo...perchè diciamola tutta;  Gentoo è un pò come l'onanismo...è un piacere che ci si concede ma se puoi scopà è mejo!

Scusate se sono stato forse un pò troppo volgare e molto trash ma era una cosa troppo bella per non dirla!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gioi

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Però permettermi di dirti che ritengo la tua posizione un pò troppo "estremista", poichè dici "Distro Linux=l'utente DEVE sapere installare/configurare/usare il proprio sistema" (che poi le operazioni da fare siano semplici, OK, però è un altro discorso: le DEVE fare, manualmente e prestandoci molta attenzione). Io vado matto per gli strumenti che mi permettono di smanettarci dentro fino all'esasperazione, ma anche per lo strumento che "premi il bottone" e ti offre il servizio. Cosa c'è di male in questo?
> 
> 

 

Non ho mai detto questo... la mia posizione è ben più estremista di quello che pensi tu   :Razz: 

Io dico che se uno non ha voglia di, non dico tanto imparare, ma anche solo capire come funzionano certe cose, che cavolo si va ad installare linux... se lo fa è per provare una cosa nuova, il che significa anche e soprattutto provare un nuovo approccio, più consapevole...

Se vuole la minestra pronta ci sono decine di sistemi operativi fatti apposta per lui (Winsozz, MacOSx, ecc ecc)... ciò che distingue linux è appunto la possibilità di avere un controllo totale sul sistema, di crearlo attorno ad un nucleo personalizzato...

Le cose comode, così come le intendi tu, possono andar bene per le situazioni di routine, non per quelle "straordinarie" quali appunto un'installazione, in cui se l'utente non può scegliere dove andare, è tutto fuorchè user-friendly....

----------

## nick_spacca

 *gioi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io dico che se uno non ha voglia di, non dico tanto imparare, ma anche solo capire come funzionano certe cose, che cavolo si va ad installare linux... se lo fa è per provare una cosa nuova, il che significa anche e soprattutto provare un nuovo approccio, più consapevole...
> 
> Se vuole la minestra pronta ci sono decine di sistemi operativi fatti apposta per lui (Winsozz, MacOSx, ecc ecc)... ciò che distingue linux è appunto la possibilità di avere un controllo totale sul sistema, di crearlo attorno ad un nucleo personalizzato...
> ...

 

Ma non capisco PERCHÉ???? PERCHÉ se io -che so gia per altro utilizzare ed amministrare un (penso) qualunque sistema linux- voglio installare linux su un nuovo pc DEVO FORZATAMENTE stare 2 giorni interi a compilare Gnome/Kde/OPenOffice/Firefox/etc, configurare kernel, sperare che tutto vada bene (e spesso è un lusso), impazzire dietro a pacchetti instabili && packages.* (certo, se voglio usare un qualsiasi gadget stile webcam&co non sempre ciò che gentoo reputa stabile basta..)...

Perché non posso relegare la configurazione AVANZATA del MIO sistema a quando minchia mi pare e/o per cose REALMENTE SERIE (tipo devi metter su un server di una qualsiasi cosa e via dicendo..)???

È questo che voi intendete per LIBERTÀ??? Se sei un NERD allora usa pure linux, altrimenti vai verso altri sistemi operativi "da idioti"? È questo che dovrei dire alla mia ragazza che ormai da 1anno e mezzo usa SOLO Ubuntu ed ha imparato un sacco di cose???

Beh, se è questa la libertà che voi intendete, beh allora io chiedo un cambio di cittadinanza (informatica ovviamente   :Wink:  , a quella Italiana ci sono gia quasi vicino   :Sad:  )

@nonricordochi: quando paragonate la ferrari al trattore, beh, vorrei sapere davvero quanti tra gli utenti gentoo utilizzano davvero a pieno il proprio hardware...se lo fate SOLO per compilare tutti i vostri programmi, beh questo si chiama SPRECARE ENERGIA...l'ho fatto e lo faccio anche io, però non cambiamo nome alle cose...

PS: sia chiaro che parlo sempre secondo la mia unica e semplice opinione...

----------

## gioi

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma non capisco PERCHÉ???? PERCHÉ se io -che so gia per altro utilizzare ed amministrare un (penso) qualunque sistema linux- voglio installare linux su un nuovo pc DEVO FORZATAMENTE stare 2 giorni interi a compilare Gnome/Kde/OPenOffice/Firefox/etc, configurare kernel, sperare che tutto vada bene (e spesso è un lusso), impazzire dietro a pacchetti instabili && packages.* (certo, se voglio usare un qualsiasi gadget stile webcam&co non sempre ciò che gentoo reputa stabile basta..)...
> 
> Perché non posso relegare la configurazione AVANZATA del MIO sistema a quando minchia mi pare e/o per cose REALMENTE SERIE (tipo devi metter su un server di una qualsiasi cosa e via dicendo..)???
> ...

 

Qui stai travisando decisamente ciò che si dice...

Io non ho mai parlato di compilazione dell'intero sistema da sorgenti ecc. ecc. 

Sto parlando dell'assenza da numerose distro di tools a mio avviso tutt'altro che opzionali...

Ma tu lo sai che su RHEL4 e RHEL5 hanno rimosso le modutils (cioè i comandi tipo depmod, insmod ecc ecc)? Perchè lo hanno fatto? Per creare un sistema più standard ed usabile... senza contare tutte quelle distro che non installano di default gcc, come se fosse esclusivamente un tool per sviluppatori software, e non uno strumento necessario anche per un utente medio (di linux) che ha la necessità/volontà di installare pacchetti provenienti da terzi...

Inoltre la distinzione che fai di utenze NERD ed idioti, è sintomatica proprio di ciò che sostengo io... la gente installa linux solo per moda... alla tua ragazza hai installato linux perchè le serviva, o perchè sei un maniaco di Linux? Cosa le offre in più di winsozz per l'utilizzo che fa lei del computer?

Non fraintendermi, la cultura è sempre una gran cosa, e non deve scaturire obbligatoriamente da una necessità, però, ti chiedo, in tutto questo tempo, quando la tua ragazza ha avuto bisogno di far funzionare qualcosa sotto linux ha fatto da sè oppure si è rivolta a te?

Linux non è una panacea... non è che chi inizia ad usarlo diventa subito più bello, scaltro ed intelligente... (io per esempio lo sono dalla nascita  :Razz:  e linux non c'era ancora!!!)

Di per sè ciò che rende Linux veramente unico è che l'utente tipico, se ha un problema, non porta il pc all'assistenza, ma cerca sui forum, si informa, spulcia la documentazione e cerca di fare da sè...

Tutto questo è possibile solo però se hai gli strumenti adatti...

Se una distro però ti dà una sola possibilità di fare le cose, e per caso incappi in una situazione non prevista, sei inchiodato e, non c'è nulla da fare, l'unica differenza tra un kernel panic ed un BSOD è solo il colore della schermata!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## nick_spacca

 *gioi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qui stai travisando decisamente ciò che si dice...
> 
> Io non ho mai parlato di compilazione dell'intero sistema da sorgenti ecc. ecc. 
> ...

 

Beh, l'installazione gentoo è questo se non sbaglio, a seconda di cio che installi ci vuole in genere + di un giorno!!

 *gioi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sto parlando dell'assenza da numerose distro di tools a mio avviso tutt'altro che opzionali...
> 
> Ma tu lo sai che su RHEL4 e RHEL5 hanno rimosso le modutils (cioè i comandi tipo depmod, insmod ecc ecc)? Perchè lo hanno fatto? Per creare un sistema più standard ed usabile...
> ...

 

Questo non lo sapevo, ed ovviamente quel che io dico è di avere ENTRAMBE le opportunità (cioè GUI e tool da console..)...questo di RH significa 'togliermi' una possibilità...

 *gioi wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  senza contare tutte quelle distro che non installano di default gcc, come se fosse esclusivamente un tool per sviluppatori software, e non uno strumento necessario anche per un utente medio (di linux) che ha la necessità/volontà di installare pacchetti provenienti da terzi...
> 
> 

 

Beh, su questo si puo discutere...in fondo in + installazioni che ho fatto (nn gentoo ovviamente) non ho avuto bisogno del gcc, in altri si e l'ho opportunamente installato..d'altronde se non lo uso un po di spazio lo posso risparmiare (quasi lo stesso concetto che alcuni hanno dell'utilizzo delle USE flag   :Twisted Evil:  )

 *gioi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre la distinzione che fai di utenze NERD ed idioti, è sintomatica proprio di ciò che sostengo io... la gente installa linux solo per moda... alla tua ragazza hai installato linux perchè le serviva, o perchè sei un maniaco di Linux? Cosa le offre in più di winsozz per l'utilizzo che fa lei del computer?
> 
> 

 

La distinzione che ho fatto è semplicemente un'esagerazione per render bene l'idea   :Wink:  !! Poi per quanto riguarda la mia ragazza, beh, un sistema operativo le serviva, linux le fornisce  TUTTO cio che le puo servire (dalla connessione UMTS a openoffice a qualsiasi altra cosa...)

In + le offre probabilmente tutto e nulla in particolare...se ha un problema puo risolverlo (lei o spesso io...)...ha avuto l'opportunità di "scostarsi" lievemente dalla concezione decelebrale dell'informatica by win (prima per qualsiasi cosa chiedeva a me...ora ci pensa e prova a risolvere il prob da sola...poi ritorna a chiedere  :Wink: )...non devo riformattarle il pc ogni volta che ci vediamo...puo utilizzare qualsiasi software senza la paura di doverlo "scaricare" illegalmente...

In definitiva, perché non usarlo? Certo non le ha cambiato la vita, o per lo meno non l'ha peggiorata..

 *gioi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non fraintendermi, la cultura è sempre una gran cosa, e non deve scaturire obbligatoriamente da una necessità, però, ti chiedo, in tutto questo tempo, quando la tua ragazza ha avuto bisogno di far funzionare qualcosa sotto linux ha fatto da sè oppure si è rivolta a te?
> 
> 

 

Ovviamente a me, soprattutto all'inizio..ora sta capendo (senza perdere 2000 ore al pc, ma poco alla volta) un po + come funziona...e non a caso, dove lavora ora (scuola) lei è vista come 'quella che sa usare il computer'...non è completamente vero, pero da un'idea del livello di molti utenti, e di quel poco che puo fare usare anche una distro linux 'facile'...

 *gioi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux non è una panacea... non è che chi inizia ad usarlo diventa subito più bello, scaltro ed intelligente... (io per esempio lo sono dalla nascita  e linux non c'era ancora!!!)
> 
> 

 

Cavoli...siamo gia in due nella stessa situazione   :Cool: 

E qui finisco, altrimenti potremmo continuare a discutere per ore...meglio tornare al mio criostato ...

Tutto questo è possibile solo però se hai gli strumenti adatti...

----------

## gioi

nick, ripeto, le tue opinioni sono tranquillamente condivisibili...

Ma alla tesi del "perchè no?" si può sempre contrapporre quella del "perchè si?"

IMHO abbiamo una concezione differente di "semplificare le cose" più che di altro!

----------

## djinnZ

@nick_spacca

Sto dicendo che per me è normale che, per lavorare, si paghi qualcuno per farti configurare _completamente_ il computer, cosa che ormai è diventata un'utopia; che alla segretaria media è più semplice dire scrivi questo comando piuttosto che guidarla attraverso menù del piffero (lo dico per esperienza diretta con la mia); che non ci sia la minima professionalità nel settore.

@gioi

zio bill ha l'indubbio merito di avere sposato una parente prossima di un dirigente ibm in un momento in cui l'antitrust (nella persona del pazzerellone che ha smebrato la big bell arrivando a rendere impossibile la reciprocità tra gli operatori telefonici) aveva messo gli occhi sul legame tra software ed hardware (anche unix è stato dato alle università per lo stesso motivo, altrimenti digital sarebbe stata spezzettata in una minicompagnia per ogni stato) ed aver capito che gli imbecilli sono la maggioranza.

Stiamo parlando di una strategia di marketing che presuppone ed aiuta la totale incapacità del venditore e dell'assistenza a tutto danno dell'utente finale e senza che questo porti altro vantaggio che creare una schiera di parassiti che sostengano il prodotto.

E quando le distribuzioni seguono pedissequamente M$ nell'impostazione plug&play (vedi ubuntu) o rifiutano la possibilità anche remota di semplificare la vita agli utenti (forse in gentoo c'è ancora un poco di sana pigrizia ma provate a parlare con un debianista DOC...) non fanno altro che assecondare il sistema balordo che si è creato.

Perchè in gentoo quando lanci un emerge squid squidguard te li devi andare a configurare (sarà facile ma rompe) ed in ubuntu devi impazzire per poter aggiungere una tua lista di particolari siti da bannare (o lo fai tramite wizard del piffero, uno alla volta e non puoi esportarli)?

----------

## spugna

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La distinzione che ho fatto è semplicemente un'esagerazione per render bene l'idea   !! Poi per quanto riguarda la mia ragazza, beh, un sistema operativo le serviva, linux le fornisce  TUTTO cio che le puo servire (dalla connessione UMTS a openoffice a qualsiasi altra cosa...)
> 
> In + le offre probabilmente tutto e nulla in particolare...se ha un problema puo risolverlo (lei o spesso io...)...ha avuto l'opportunità di "scostarsi" lievemente dalla concezione decelebrale dell'informatica by win (prima per qualsiasi cosa chiedeva a me...ora ci pensa e prova a risolvere il prob da sola...poi ritorna a chiedere )...non devo riformattarle il pc ogni volta che ci vediamo...puo utilizzare qualsiasi software senza la paura di doverlo "scaricare" illegalmente...
> ...

 

Infatti ... la maggior parte degli utenti domestici usa il pc per inviare mail, navigare su internet ascoltare musica, guardarsi i film, masterizzare cd/dvd.

Un fattore da non sottovalutare è il fatto che il software sia libero, quindi (nella maggior parte dei casi) gratuito.

IMHO è giusto che ci siano distribuzioni che ti consentono di installarle e configurarle in stile Avanti->Avanti->Avanti.

Ci sono situazioni in cui gentoo è migliore (per non dire necessario) e situazioni in cui è superfluo. Volete che per configurare un pc a un cliente (che vuole linux non per moda, ma perché offre le stesse funzionalità e molte in più di Win senza averne i costi - e quell che con i prodotti MS ci lavorano sanno che non si parla dei 100 euro) debba stare ore e ore a compilare e configurare perdendo una marea di tempo?

A casa ti usi gentoo, sui server ti metti gentoo, ma quando hai 50 client in giro (e le macchine purtroppo non sono identiche - così come non lo sono gli utenti) una distribuzione installata e quasi subito pronta è meglio.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *spugna wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Infatti ... la maggior parte degli utenti domestici usa il pc per inviare mail, navigare su internet ascoltare musica, guardarsi i film, masterizzare cd/dvd.
> 
> Un fattore da non sottovalutare è il fatto che il software sia libero, quindi (nella maggior parte dei casi) gratuito.
> ...

 

Spugna concordo su tutto quello che hai detto! Tutto, ma proprio tutto...

----------

## gioi

@djinnZ

Guarda, ripeto, per quanto ti possa essere antipatico lo zio Bill, l'idea di slegare il sw dall'hw è sua ed è una svolta epocale. Che poi questo lo abbia fatto per tornaconto (e che tornaconto) personale, è un altro discorso... senza questa sua "idea" non sarebbero mai nati i pc-compatibili, a basso costo, con le conseguenze del caso, su tutte la Pirateria in senso lato (cioè non solo quelli che copiano i film su dvd e li vendono a 2) che poi ha portato al fenomeno hacker ed indirettamente allo sviluppo di progetti quali GNU e FSF...

Probabilmente, tuttavia, sarebbe accaduto lo stesso, solo molto tempo dopo, ed oggi, invece che avere a costi accessibili dei processori multicore con spropositi di RAM e HD (a prop. la mia scheda video ha una RAM che è circa 5 volte la dimensione dell'hd del mio primo PC), ma ci industrieremmo ancora con il basic di giocattolini educativi come i mitici C64 e 128 oppure l'Amiga...

@Spugna

Le distro "binarie" sono una gran cosa, purchè mantengano le peculiarità di base del sistema Linux stesso...

Non mi sognerei mai di installare gentoo su una rete di 50 PC, macchina per macchina (e se proprio dovessi, al max installo su una e vai di ghost su tutte le altre), ma nemmeno di installare una  ubuntu che ha un'interoperabilità pressochè totale con Winsozz e pressochè zero con i vari Unix...

----------

## randomaze

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Guarda, ripeto, per quanto ti possa essere antipatico lo zio Bill, l'idea di slegare il sw dall'hw è sua ed è una svolta epocale. Che poi questo lo abbia fatto per tornaconto (e che tornaconto) personale, è un altro discorso... senza questa sua "idea" non sarebbero mai nati i pc-compatibili, a basso costo, con le conseguenze del caso, su tutte la Pirateria in senso lato (cioè non solo quelli che copiano i film su dvd e li vendono a 2) che poi ha portato al fenomeno hacker ed indirettamente allo sviluppo di progetti quali GNU e FSF...

 

 :Shocked: 

L'<<idea di slegare il sw dall'hardware>> é decisamente più vecchia. Al limite, l'eventuale idea di bill gates sarebbe "se IBM compra i processori da intel il nostro codice viene quindi eseguito sui processori intel. Perché allora non vediamo gli eseguibili a tutti quelli che comprano processori da intel?".

Ora, converrai che di geniale ha ben poco, l'unico eventuale merito é quello di non essersi lasciato intimorire da IBM ed essere andato avanti.

L'episodio della stampante di Stallman che ha dato il via al progetto GNU risale agli anni 70, la prima versione di MS DOS per compatibili é del 1982. Nonostante GNU nasca nel 1983 (quindi un anno dopo i PC compatibili) a nessuno interessa portare il codice sui computer giocattolo a 8 bit, infatti le prime versioni (ufficiali) di gcc su PC si avranno quando questi arriveranno a 32 bit, ovvero con i 386 all'incirca nel 1990.

Il fenomeno hacker invece nasce con i trenini elettrici verso la fine degli anni 50 con il Tech Model Railroad Club

Giusto per rimettere a posto un pò di date  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> ed oggi, invece che avere a costi accessibili dei processori multicore con spropositi di RAM e HD

 

IMHO Abbastanza inutili. A parte il passaggio 286->386 (che mi serviva per far andare Linux) sono sempre passato da un processore all'altro un'attimo prima dell'obsolescenza teconologica del precedente senza mai risentirne (nota che il problema dell'obsolescenza erano i pezzi di cambio, non le prestazioni). Ma questa é un'opinione personale, quindi de gustibus...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *gioi wrote:*   

> (..)
> 
> Non mi sognerei mai di installare gentoo su una rete di 50 PC, macchina per macchina (e se proprio dovessi, al max installo su una e vai di ghost su tutte le altre), ma nemmeno di installare una  ubuntu che ha un'interoperabilità pressochè totale con Winsozz e pressochè zero con i vari Unix...

 

Io ci penserei un po prima di fare una tal dichiarazione in maniera cosi 'repentina'...non è una verità assoluta...ma legata solo alla tua (ed altre, magari) esperienza!   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

@gioi non è antipatia ma M$ non ha avuto alcuna idea si è limitata a sfruttare la situazione.

In quegli anni l'antitrust, attraverso il folle giudice che gestiva lo smembramento della "big bell" (ed il folle è dimostrato da alcune stranezze imposte ed ancora oggi valide benchè negative sotto ogni profilo, anche per la tutela delle concorrenza stessa, come il divieto di reciprocitò tra gli operatori), aveva messo gli occhi sulle aziende dell'informatica. Per questo motivo digital, rimasta proprietaria di bell (dove era stato inizato lo sviluppo di multics/unix dove per la prima volta è stata introdotta l'idea di sviluppare un sistema operativo slegato dalla macchina specifica ed in grado di astrarre dalla stessa) e principale fornitrice di sistemi informatici per la telefonia fece una mossa disperata e rese disponibile prima alle università e poi su licenza il proprio sistema operativo, prima di essere smembrata. IBM, che continua ad avere uno degli uffici legali più efficienti del pianeta, vista la mala-parata penso di commssionare all'esterno un sistema operativo per i personal (che non erano il mercato principale) e guarda caso il buon bill si presentò con ms-dos (essendo un ex utente di cpm posso dire a ragione che già allora era molto più veloce e da li è stato scopiazzato molto così come apple OS e windozz hanno scopiazzato da gem e X-window). L'alternativa per IBM era usare il CPM ma è ovvio che andare ad usare un prodotto del diretto concorrente era improponibile.

Quindi antipatia o meno "zio Bill" ha saputo sfuttare la situazione ma non ha inventato nulla, vogliamo fare con Faggin che a dir della intel non ha fatto niente?!

ritornando al solito aspetto più "commerciale" gentoo è una ottima soluzione ed è più vantaggiosa se hai 50 client, anche se sono differenti, ovviamente compili per i686 ed attivi le use per tutto l'hardware presente. Si potrà obiettare che a questo modo non è la classica gentoo personale ottimizzata all'estremo ma non è l'unico modo di usare gentoo.

la vera personalizzazione non sta nell'usare -O9 -mcpu=vettelappesca etc ma nel gestire dipendenze ed installare solo quello che serve.

----------

## gioi

Qui si sta facendo un po' di confusione tra innovazione tecnologica e fenomeno di mercato.

L'aspetto, come dire, "vincente" dell'idea di Gates non era quello di produrre software indipendente dalla piattaforma hardware (cosa che nei secoli non è, perchè se c'è una sw house legata ad una sola piattaforma hw è proprio microsozz), quanto del vendere lo stesso prodotto al (in quel momento unico) produttore di quella particolare piattaforma, che ai suoi futuri concorrenti. 

Questa non è stata un'innovazione tecnologica, ma ha creato un fenomeno di mercato che altrimenti difficilmente ci sarebbe stato...

Il motivo per cui Unix è rimasto così a lungo legato alla comunità scientifica, piuttosto che diffondersi a macchia d'olio, non è di carattere tecnico (non è che l'MS-DOS fosse così tanto più "user-friendly" di System V), ma proprio di carattere commerciale: le licenze unix erano ancora fortemente legate alle macchine dei produttori "consorziati" (concedetemi questa definizione)... tagliando, di fatto, fuori i competitor orientali da questa risorsa...

Lo ripeto ancora una volta... quello di Bill Gates non è un merito cercato, ma se non fosse stato per merito suo, non so dire a che punto nell'evoluzione tecnologica saremmo, ma tutto mi lascia pensare che quasi sicuramente non ci saremmo trovati al punto in cui siamo adesso...

Paradossalmente l'avidità di ri$or$e hw imposta dalle sue filosofie commerciali, ha portato ad una maggiore spinta all'innovazione nel campo informatico anche se, ve lo giuro, non capisco ancora come un core2duo con su microsozz (s)Vista renda più produttiva una segretaria rispetto ad un pentium mmx con su winsozz '98...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## djinnZ

Ti ripeto che se IBM non avesse affidato all'esterno la produzione del sistema operativo e se digital non avesse ceduto alle università e rivenduto le licenze per unix sarebbero state smembrate (più o meno come è successo per palm).

L'idea di cedere con licenza temporalmente illimitata il sistema viene dalla stessa esigenza. Noleggiare il sistema operativo e vendere il computer non era ammissibile (anche se poi è quello che viene fatto con i driver propietari per le periferiche) ed era già stato lamentato all'antitrust dal dipartimento della difesa e dall'IRS (già allora tra i clienti di digital e ibm) che avevo ben altro in mente. Se qualcuno si ricorda la faccenda della codifica obbligatoria delle trasmissioni (algoritmo skipjack) poco prima della guerra del golfo e le minacce autentiche al governo clinton...

Il sistema operativo c'era già (CPM su 8086 aveva dei tempi di risposta nell'ordine del 30/40% di quelli del DOS, li ho avuti entrambi e lo ricordo) ma IBM non voleva ad ogni costo usarlo perchè era di digital e l'ambiente grafico pure (GEM) ma non lo si voleva perchè veniva da xerox.

Unix in realtà si è diffuso molto ed aveva come unico concorrente IMB ed il suo as/36 poi as/400. In italia è quasi scomparso solo grazie alla lodevole iniziativa che ha di fatto imposto windows per fare contabilità (un poco tra gli oligopolisti del settore ed un poco per l'obbligo di legge) ed al fatto che stranamente IBM italia segue una stragia di mercato aliena rispetto al resto d'europa ed agli stati uniti stessi. Certo mettere unix su un 8088 era una idea folle (chi ha avuto un motorola ha una idea di quanto fossero più lente le macchine con cpu intel) e X richiedeva hardware che all'epoca era improponibile (rendiamoci conto che un mainframe nel 1985 aveva un mc68040 a 25 Mhz, 8 MB RAM e 300/800 MB di dischi, una scheda grafica "scarsa" di oggi assomma da sola maggiore potenza di calcolo) quindi il mercato dei pc è rimasto abbandonato a se stesso.

All'IBM serviva disperatamente un folle disposto ad imbarcarsi nell'impresa di fornire un sistema operativo che non fosse in nolo e gates persò bene di buttarsi (appoggiato da una parentela, anche lui era un raccomandato). Che poi la miopia di IBM gli abbia lasciato spazio e che i fondi per l'enorme campagna pubblicitaria di windows '95 siano stati "legalmente" sottratti alla previdenza dei dipendenti è un'altra storia.

Se non ci fosse stata M$ e le tante pressioni a suo favore oggi forse il mercato sarebbe più fluido (con meno megastore e meno impennate) e staremmo ad usare risc e multiprocessori "veri" (qualcuno si ricorda la serie 88000 della motorola? cpu con clock diffrente...).

----------

## gioi

Però tu confondi tante cose...

Tanto per iniziare i PC-compatibili non sono nati con Winsozz 95 ma con il primo (instabile ed inusabile) Windows, che era una brutta copia del sistema a finestre del Macintosh di Apple...

e per merito di queste sue azioni "illecite" se tu oggi scrivi dal tuo bel [SOSTITUIRE QUESTO TESTO CON MARCA E MODELLO DEL TUO PC] che altrimenti, senza quel SO cesso che era MS-DOS non sarebbe mai potuto esserci...

Mai detto che lo zio Bill fosse un benefattore (anche se nella realtà dei fatti, sigh, lo è visto che è nella Top10 dei filantropi americani per numero e quantità di donazioni... bah!)...

Ma bisogna essere obiettivi...

----------

## djinnZ

e ridagli.

Mac-os era stato scopiazzato quanto windows, i primi ambienti grafici si chiamavano X-window e GEM (sviluppato apposta per non avere funzionalità di networking ed essere applicabile su microcomputer), lo ho usato e come il cpm era molto più veloce di windows 1.0 (già, ho avuto tra le mani roba del genere), quanto a stabilità win 1 esauriva le risorse (era lentissimo ed inutilizzabile) ma non crashava in continuazione, strano ma vero, idem per il più noto 3.11, è da 95 che sono iniziati i veri sconquassi.

Il vero problema è che i laboratori xerox non hanno mai avuto un minimo di tutela per i segreti industriali e la bell research partì dall'idea di inventare qualcosa che fosse appetibile come sistema operativo di impiego generico per non dover faticare troppo a produrre nuovi sistemi per la gestione delle linee telefoniche (in pratica il segreto industiale non sapevano neanche cosa fosse, i guadagni venivano dalla big bell). Basta già pensare alla gestione dei permessi in NT, mi ricorda troppo il farraginoso sistema del VMS.

L'unica innovazione prodotta dalla M$ è stata usare un modello di sviluppo favorevole alla logica dei supermercati (prendi il pacco e via) che erano a venire e che in realtà è stato introdotto da apple.

L'unico motivo per il quale i mainframe sono andati a scomparire (come tipologia di prodotto e supporto) è perchè dopo la rivolta anti clinton (pare che ibm e digital siano arrivate a minacciare il ritiro dei loro dispositivi) un modello di contratto tra il nolo ed il leasing (vms, unix system 7, ultrix, aix, as/36 et similia non erano dati in licenza illimitata ma noleggiati, mentre l'hardware era in leasing con permuta) non sarebbe più stato tollerato e se ibm/digital/sun & C avessero continuato era pronta per loro la fine ingloriosa della bell (oggi del gigante mondiale della telefonia non è rimasto nulla a ben vedere e gli stati uniti sono un paese del terzo mondo rispetto a canada ed europa).

----------

## Scen

Ragà, non è che qui stiamo andando ormai OT e flammando in una maniera mostruosa?

Moderatori, vi consiglio di "sanare" la situazione con i vostri superpoteri  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ragà, non è che qui stiamo andando ormai OT e flammando in una maniera mostruosa?

 

Flammando non mi pare (o quantomeno io sono tranquillo, per ora). Se la discussione è ancora sui limiti dell'impostazione "plug&pray" e della configurabilità è utile sapre come si è sviluppato il modello di mercato dell'attuale software commerciale (già, non tutte le colpe sono di M$, il problema è un tantino più ampio) e come si è arrivati all'open source.

Perchè è di questo che si parla... vero?!

----------

## gioi

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> e ridagli.
> 
> Mac-os era stato scopiazzato quanto windows, i primi ambienti grafici si chiamavano X-window e GEM (sviluppato apposta per non avere funzionalità di networking ed essere applicabile su microcomputer), lo ho usato e come il cpm era molto più veloce di windows 1.0 (già, ho avuto tra le mani roba del genere), quanto a stabilità win 1 esauriva le risorse (era lentissimo ed inutilizzabile) ma non crashava in continuazione, strano ma vero, idem per il più noto 3.11, è da 95 che sono iniziati i veri sconquassi.
> 
> Il vero problema è che i laboratori xerox non hanno mai avuto un minimo di tutela per i segreti industriali e la bell research partì dall'idea di inventare qualcosa che fosse appetibile come sistema operativo di impiego generico per non dover faticare troppo a produrre nuovi sistemi per la gestione delle linee telefoniche (in pratica il segreto industiale non sapevano neanche cosa fosse, i guadagni venivano dalla big bell). Basta già pensare alla gestione dei permessi in NT, mi ricorda troppo il farraginoso sistema del VMS.
> ...

 

Mischi concetti di storia informatica provenienti da ere diverse...

X-Windows viene secoli (informatici) dopo la prima vera interfaccia grafica... X deriva dal porting del concetto di GUI sui sistemi Unix, porting che si chiamava semplicemente W (dalla W di windows) e divenne X perchè era un'evoluzione molto spinta di questa (e per far ciò quei simpaticoni del MIT pensarono di utilizzare la lettera che seguiva la W nell'alfabeto).

X-window (datato se non erro 1984) non ha nulla a che vedere però con il progetto Xerox "Alto" da cui deriva Apple Lisa e quindi il Macintosh (da cui venne scopiazzato winsozz), se non appunto l'idea di GUI... la macchina di Xerox (che il MIT aveva ricevuto in dono al pari della Apple) era tutto fuorchè uno unix, anzi di avvicinava molto più a quello che allora era il concetto di microcomputer che a quello di personal computer...

Tu stai mischiando dicerie e luoghi comuni a fatti storici, realmente documentati...

X windowS (che sta per X window System) non ha nulla a che vedere con il sistema di casa microsozz per due motivi: è nato secoli dopo l'apple lisa (datato primissimi anni '80) da cui deriva il macintosh (e la scopiazzatura di microsozz), e, soprattutto, non rappresenta una vera e propria GUI, ma un insieme di librerie con cui costruirla...

Non voglio essere assolutamente polemico, per carità, soprattutto non voglio che tu pensi che lo sia nei tuoi confronti, ma ciò che dici è del tutto anacronistico...

A Bill Gates è da ascrivere tutta una serie di misfatti, alcuni gravissimi, ma ciò non autorizza nessuno ad inventarne di nuovi...

----------

## gioi

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Ragà, non è che qui stiamo andando ormai OT e flammando in una maniera mostruosa? 
> 
> Flammando non mi pare (o quantomeno io sono tranquillo, per ora). Se la discussione è ancora sui limiti dell'impostazione "plug&pray" e della configurabilità è utile sapre come si è sviluppato il modello di mercato dell'attuale software commerciale (già, non tutte le colpe sono di M$, il problema è un tantino più ampio) e come si è arrivati all'open source.
> 
> Perchè è di questo che si parla... vero?!

 

Sono d'accordo con te che parlare di come si è giunti ai modelli attuali, non è che sia così OT...

PS: anch'io sono tranquillissimo...

----------

## Scen

Ok ok, lo so che siete tranquilissimi  :Wink: 

Il fatto dell'OT è che si è partiti da questo:

 *gioi wrote:*   

> tre settimane orsono, spinto dalla curiosità e dalle circostanze, ho abbandonato la mia fida gentoo, che usavo con regolari aggiornamenti sin dalla versione 2005.1, in favore di ubuntu 7.04
> 
> Oggi sono rinsavito ed ho reinstallato gentoo... e prometto solennemente che non succederà mai più!
> 
> 

 

Ora, o si rinomina la discussione mettendoci un titolo più consono, oppure sarebbe più utile spostare la parte di messaggi "tosti" (ovvero quelli dove si è cominciato a discutere animatamente riguardo agli argomenti DistroBinarievsGentoovsM$vsRestoDelMondo  :Razz:  ) in un nuovo topic a sè.

----------

## randomaze

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Sono d'accordo con te che parlare di come si è giunti ai modelli attuali, non è che sia così OT...

 

Messa così, e per come state infilando i discorsi a caso, sarebbe il caso di precisare che tutto questo avviene anche grazie al fondamentale contributo di due italiani: Cristoforo Colombo e Marco Polo.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *gioi wrote:*   

>  

 

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  

 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  

 

 :Confused:  capita l'antifona...

Ricominciamo da capo.

Perchè gioi ha scritto "ho abbandonato gentoo"? Perchè gentoo fa schifo, richiede un sacco di tempo non solo per installare (questo è il meno, si può pure lasciare il computer a macinare durante la notte come facciamo tutti) ma perchè richiede lavoro per essere configurata. Perchè ha scritto "ma poi sono rinsavito"? Perchè ubuntu fa altrettanto schifo, si configura da sola per le piccolezze ma per configurarla decentemente è un lavoraccio due volte maggiore. Insomma sia l'approccio "manuale" che quello "plug&prey" non hanno poi questi grandi e meravigliosi risultati.

Il problema è che le distribuzioni (ed un pco tutto l'open source) o si accaniscono ad imitare windozz o si accaniscono nel tentativo di non assomigliarci in nulla.

Questa sudditanza psicologica (e non venitemi a dire che non c'è) viene anche dal considerare bill gates come un innovatore che ha pensato di fare i computer facili da usare mentre invece è solo un opportunista che ha saputo cavalcare l'onda dell'involuzione che ha colpito il mondo dell'informatica alla fine degli anni '70 (cioè quando ho iniziato ad usarli i computer, che sfiga  :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

Così come i rischi di smembramento sono rientrati con l'"affaire" palm perchè finalmente si è adottata la logica di dividere una azienda verticalmente, sulla base dei settori di attività, e non orizzontalmente (su base geografica o di meroi capitale) come è stato fatto con la povera bell (citazioni a sproposito del politico di turno a parte, il mercato della telefonia americana per il divieto di reciprocità è in minore crescita, costa di più e rende di meno in proporzione all'europa, dove si parla di imporla a livello sovranazionale), quando IBM commissionò ms-dos c'era un serio rischio che lei, la digital, la ncr e la sun si ritrovassero frammentate in 50 e più piccole imprese, più o meno una per stato.

La crisi al momento in cui il governo Clinton parlò di imporre lo skipjack è significativa (e contemporanea quasi all'arresto del buon Zimmerman) ma era qualcosa che covava da almeno venti anni, perchè in quell'occasione è saltato fuori che codesti tizi potevano richiamare i sistemi operativi (per i mainframe c'era ancora l'affitto) e ricattare l'amministrazione (che per la logistica militare e per la contabilizzazione delle tasse era già in fase di avanzata informatizzazione).

Pare che NCR e Digital siano stati tra i più duri (diceria faziosa, al massimo qualche dirigente avrà espresso incautamente un'opinione non positiva, e di certo non è stato perchè erano buoni e santi ma perchè avevano più committenti esteri e nazionali pronti ad abbandonarli se la legge passava) ed è per questo che sono finiti male (falso e pretestuoso, anche se nelle commesse c'è stata una netta inversione di tendenza ma è da attribuire più alle tipologie contrattuali "a nolo" di cui si servivano) e ci si chiede sempre perchè M$ non sia stata smembrata, e perchè con le PA degli alleati abbia messo in pratica una politica di nolo, ma qui stiamo tra la retrologia ed il pettegolezzo e si va OT (oltre al fatto che non frega niente a nessuno).

@gioi: tu parli per nomi originali dei progetti io per quelli che sono diventati alla fine, non ci intenderemo mai. Anche perchè c'è stata molta disinformazione (il caso di faggin è esemplare) ed all'epoca le persone e le idee circolavano molto. Non è la precisione che mi interessa ma il processo di trasformazione del mercato.

Prima dei pc i computer erano noleggiati o meglio: negli stati uniti venivano presi in leasing ed il sistema operativo "affittato" mentre in italia (per aggirare l'impossibilità legale e fiscale di allora per il leasing) venivano venduti ma il canone di assistenza era abbastanza pesante (10/15% del valore complessivo all'anno) ed in costanza di contratto erano previsti sconti nell'ordine del 30% e pesante sovravalutazione dell'usato alla permuta. Il tutto con vendita diretta o per concessione.

Questo sistema garantiva un flusso costante di denaro ai produttori e legalmente li obbligava a risolvere immediatamente ogni problema (implicazione del contratto di assistenza che dove era possibile il leasing si attestava comunque sopra il 5% del valore dell'unità) ma non li incentivava a promuovere l'obsolescenza forzata dei loro prodotti. L'antitrust obiettava che era un modo per legare mani e piedi gli acquirenti ma soprattutto l'assistenza costava ai clienti ma era anche anche fonte di grattacapi per i produttori.

In più il fenomeno altair/mac aveva interessato la grande distribuzione commerciale che non ha alcun interesse a vendere macchine in continuo aggiornamento (cosa che tutto sommato ai produttori potrebbe anche piacere, guadagni monori ma meno impennate sul mercato, meno rischi e gestione economica più "tranquilla") e fornire assistenza qualifica ma solo a piazzare un "pacco" che vada sostituito entro un paio d'anni. Quindi via al sistema balordo delle certificazioni ("l'open source è nato anche per svincolare la gente dalla necessitàdi spendere un capitale per certificarsi", parole di un tal Stallman non mie, anche se riportate alla buona), all'applicazione del concetto di catena di montaggio allo svluppo (m$ è paurosamente all'antica strutturalmente) e via a negare la personalizzazione e l'automazione spinta che ne consegue (se fosse applicata seriamente quanti uffici pubblici e non verrebbero drasticamente ridimensionati? La famosa battuta di Asimov sul prendere un robot col piede abbastanza grande per fermare la porta in realtà viene da una battuta riferita ai lavoratori nelle grandi strutture) che già iniziavano a destare preoccupazione (ci crediate o no l'automazione è cosa buona e giusta solo in catena di montaggio, ammettiamolo, se si parla di lavoro d'ufficio no).

Da questo si è passati (un poco per minaccia un poco per vantaggio) il modello a licenza illimitata che comporta l'obsolescenza programmata ed il rilascio (e l'acquisto da parte dei fessi, ovviamente) di sempre nuove versioni o nuovi modelli.

Per questo salto su come un grillo quando si attribuisce a zio bill il (de)merito di aver inventato questo sistema.

Non è colpa sua (paradossalmente lo sto difendendo), sarà un nazista camuffato da nerd, uno sporco raccomandato e lobbista (come abbia avuto tante commesse pubbliche quando la logica del governo USA è sempre stata non affidarsi ad un solo fornitore, come ha fatto ad evitare lo scorporo degli applicativi, la faccenda del tizio che disse che fbi&C gli erano sempre addosso e che tante falle erano quasi volute... non la finiremo più), avrà una concezione capitalistica di stampo ottocentesco, ha richiato di fallire e lasciare in mezzo ad una strada senza pensione ed assistenza medica tutti i suoi collaboratori, politicamente... mi autocensuro... dite quel che vi pare ma si è solo limitato a capire od intuire (quanto consapevolmente conta assai poco) che le cose andavano in una certa direzione.

Attribuirgli l'idea equivale a creare l'ennesimo capro espiatorio e continuare ad ignorare la fonte del problema (gli imbecilli, la cui capacità di danno cresce esponenzialmente al loro numero, in continuo aumento tra l'altro).

Cosa c'entra tutto questo con l'open source?

Che spesso si suppone (RH, SUSE & C), visto che le risorse economiche dovrebbero essere fornite dall'assistenza e dalla personalizzazione, che vadano applicate le medesime strategie di M$, incompatibilità, obsolescenza programmata e via dicendo. Niente di più sbagliato perchè il sistema di mercato del software propietario, a licenza illimitata, è basato sulla massificazione e nega assistenza e personalizzazione.

Quindi seguirne la logica è da imbecilli, poco conta se assecondandola o negandola, e quando sono progetti meno "commerciali" a farlo (ubuntu/debian credo che siano gli esempi più lampanti) mi cascano le braccia. 

Poi ci sono quelli (come certi soggetti di mia conoscenza di cui non faccio il nome e tanti altri che ne conoscerete voi) che pensano che se il sistema è facile da usare sia da imbecilli (quando lo sono solo loro).

Mi ricordo quando ero alle prime armi con gentoo una discussione con un soggetto che guardava schifato l'idea che emerge si trascinasse automaticamente dietro i pacchetti necessari e che modificasse automaticamente alcuni file di configurazione (per me poco). L'idea poi che alcune cose come il banale dhcp all'avvio fossero quasi automatiche era incomprensibile...

[OT]Adesso mi sono scocciato ( ma più che altro finalmente sono riuscito ad ottenere di nuovo un gcc funzionante e terminare l'emerge -aDNuv world   :Mr. Green:   :Cool:   ) e vado a nanna.

 :Evil or Very Mad:  Quando riuscirò a capire quale libreria tra pango/cairo & C non va compilata --as-need per non dare problemi con mplayer sarò più felice ma se ne parla domani.

E devo sempre capire perchè ogni tanto mi va in malora il gcc se compilato -march=athlon-xp.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

E mi auguro che la lunghezza di questo post non sia eccessiva (si fa per dire, ovviamente   :Twisted Evil:  ).

[/OT]

----------

## Cerberos86

Scusate se affronto la cosa in termini troppo semplicistici, mi sembra che ce ne sia abbastanza di carne al fuoco, ma...

A voi cosa interessa se ci sono distro più user-friendly stile Ubuntu et similia....?!?

Per quale motivo un estraneo all'informatica, a cui non interessa neanche imparare come funziona il SO che usa, non può installare Linux...?!?

Se non sbaglio una delle bandiere dell'OpenSource e tanto più della nostra distro è la Libertà di SCEGLIERE.... Si può SCEGLIERE di installare ed usare Linux, e SCEGLIERE di non capire come funziona (bene).... La cosa non mi turba assolutamente, è ovvio (IMHO) che con l'allargarsi della base d'utenza (innegabile da 3/4 anni ad oggi) sono cambiate anche le esigenze... Gentoo ci dà la possibilità di spippolare,smanettare e smadonnare quanto vogliamo... Se altre distro applicano la filosofia dell' "Avanti->Avanti->Fine" buon per loro... Anzi, spero vivamente che riescano ad "assorbire" la fetta di utenti che vogliono un approccio del genere al computer... 

Questione di scelte...

Cheers

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Scusate se affronto la cosa in termini troppo semplicistici, mi sembra che ce ne sia abbastanza di carne al fuoco, ma...
> 
> A voi cosa interessa se ci sono distro più user-friendly stile Ubuntu et similia....?!?
> 
> Per quale motivo un estraneo all'informatica, a cui non interessa neanche imparare come funziona il SO che usa, non può installare Linux...?!?
> ...

 

Mi sembra di rileggere un mio post di una o due pagine addietro   :Wink: 

Comuqnue, se continuiamo così, reiniziamo la discussione e questo thread diventa + lungo del "mega off-topic"   :Laughing: 

----------

## gioi

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perchè gioi ha scritto "ho abbandonato gentoo"? Perchè gentoo fa schifo, richiede un sacco di tempo non solo per installare (questo è il meno, si può pure lasciare il computer a macinare durante la notte come facciamo tutti) ma perchè richiede lavoro per essere configurata. 
> 
> 

 

Ti sbagli... se ti vai a rileggere il mio post, vedresti che ho detto che ho dovuto abbandonarla per esigenze di lavoro che mi imponevano di utilizzare fedora core 6... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Perchè ha scritto "ma poi sono rinsavito"? Perchè ubuntu fa altrettanto schifo, si configura da sola per le piccolezze ma per configurarla decentemente è un lavoraccio due volte maggiore. Insomma sia l'approccio "manuale" che quello "plug&prey" non hanno poi questi grandi e meravigliosi risultati.
> 
> Il problema è che le distribuzioni (ed un pco tutto l'open source) o si accaniscono ad imitare windozz o si accaniscono nel tentativo di non assomigliarci in nulla.
> ...

 

Siamo perfettamente d'accordo...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Questa sudditanza psicologica (e non venitemi a dire che non c'è) viene anche dal considerare bill gates come un innovatore che ha pensato di fare i computer facili da usare mentre invece è solo un opportunista che ha saputo cavalcare l'onda dell'involuzione che ha colpito il mondo dell'informatica alla fine degli anni '70 (cioè quando ho iniziato ad usarli i computer, che sfiga  ).
> 
> [CUT]
> ...

 

Da qui in poi non ci siamo più...

Ripeto ancora una volta, non puoi mischiare fatti e personaggi appartenenti ad epoche lontane anche solo pochi mesi, perchè in informatica sono ere zoologiche... I paragoni che fai tu, riportati alla linearità cronologica della storia umana, sarebbero come confrontare le azioni di giulio cesare con quelle di napoleone e dire: se giulio cesare avesse sfidato napoleone invece che vecingetorige, le avrebbe buscate perchè napoleone c'aveva le armi da fuoco...

Bill Gates non ha inventato nulla, ha sfruttato una serie di circostanze, ma l'averlo fatto ha costituito una rivoluzione, che ti piaccia o no...

La rivoluzione francese l'hanno fatta i vari Robespierre, Danton e Marat... che dietro di loro ci fosse il pensiero di Voltaire poco conta, perchè Voltaire non ha fatto nessuna rivoluzione... l'automobile non l'ha inventata Henry Ford, ma è più famoso nella storia della stessa più degli stessi Dailmer e Benz (che vengono ricordati solo per associazione al marchio automobilistico mercedes).

Gli esempi in tal senso sono migliaia...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa c'entra tutto questo con l'open source?
> 
> Che spesso si suppone (RH, SUSE & C), visto che le risorse economiche dovrebbero essere fornite dall'assistenza e dalla personalizzazione, che vadano applicate le medesime strategie di M$, incompatibilità, obsolescenza programmata e via dicendo. Niente di più sbagliato perchè il sistema di mercato del software propietario, a licenza illimitata, è basato sulla massificazione e nega assistenza e personalizzazione.
> ...

 

A parte l'opinabilità della tua affermazione circa l'imbecillità del modello "closed source" (perchè alla stragrande maggioranza degli utilizzatori la disponibilità dei sorgenti non serve a nulla... così come la possibilità di fare upgrade pressochè giornalieri, per la costante attività degli sviluppatori), mi trovi moderatamente d'accordo con te...

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>   capita l'antifona...
> 
> Ricominciamo da capo.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Quello che tu hai scritto (e dove io ho messo i puntini) c'entra poco e niente con l'opensource.

Ad esempio:

BELL é stata smembrata dall'antitrust statunitense. Abbandonarsi a citazioni sulla gestione delle compagnie telefoniche, valutazioni sulla lungimiranza dei giudici USA e via dicendo non c'entra nulla.

Palm: gli oscuri motivi che portano a dividere un'azienda e poi rimetterla insieme come hanno fatto fanno parte di logiche di gestione aziendale. In un forum di economia forse c'entra, qui direi che non c'entra nulla.

Zimmerman & skipjack: In queste due parole ci sono compressi concetti come politica, armi da guerra, sicurezza nazionale, terrorismo, paranoia, privacy, criptografia. Tuttavia il ruolo di Ubuntu e Gentoo (o delle distribuzioni linux in generale, ma anche di windows) non c'entra nulla. 

Poi, giusto per precisare, mi sembra che il discorso iniziale non fosse opensource ma che questo thread parlasse di facilità d'uso vs personalizzazioni, di Ubuntu, Gentoo e Windows e roba simile (trattasi insomma della solita discussione che periodicamente viene riproposta).

Inoltre mi sembra che gli unici interventi esterni (ovvero non tu o gioi) avvengano quando la discussione sembra rientrare IT, il che dovrebbe farvi riflettere.

----------

